# New home for Black Cultural Archives - Raleigh Hall



## Nickster (Mar 6, 2006)

Does anyone have news about latest developments on Raleigh Hall (i heard it was becoming an Afro-Caribbean Arts/Culture Centre?)


----------



## brix (Mar 7, 2006)

Nickster said:
			
		

> Does anyone have news about latest developments on Raleigh Hall (i heard it was becoming an Afro-Caribbean Arts/Culture Centre?)



Is that the building next to the library?  If so, I believe it's going to be the new home of the Black Cultural Archives.  

I'm really interested to see what the building's like inside.  Judging from the outside it must have been very grand once.  Hopefully they'll restore it sympathetically.


----------



## Winot (Mar 7, 2006)

They've been talking about this possibility for years.  Did spot it mentioned in the national press though the other day, so I guess it might finally be happening.  Good news for Raleigh Hall and Windrush Square if it does.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 7, 2006)

The archives have taken on a lease of Raleigh Hall for the new black heritage centre, and I think a lottery bid for the capital works is being worked up now - but that probably means that exhibitions etc won't open to the public until 2009-10?.   

Meanwhile BCA have moved the archives themselves to temporary premises in Othello Close (opposite Kennington tube).   

Press Release - November 2005







Edited to add: More pictures of the architects' proposals are on their site:http://www.prsarchitects.com/projects_main.html

[LR goes into Prince Charles mode]It's *a carbuncle on the face of a well loved friend, IMO.* [/Prince Charles mode]


----------



## boohoo (Mar 8, 2006)

It's not a particularly pretty addition. It's not different enough to be interesting and lacks sympathy for it's surroundings.


----------



## OpalFruit (Mar 8, 2006)

That looks enormous! Where does the extension go? afaik there is no room at the front, is it that patch at the side?


----------



## Nickster (Mar 9, 2006)

jeesus! that looks awful!! totally out of character with the local architecture ..I hope the architects somehow see the light, though I expect that they and Lambeth Council will simply carry on in their usual incompetent manner when it comes to consulting with local residents. I don't see where they can get all that space from either - Raleigh workshop (the building next door) is privately-owned commercial premises so they can't use that and the area behind the existing fencing doesn't seem big enough for such a grand scheme.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 9, 2006)

I just looked at the site on Google earth and there is actually quite a bit of space. A the moment there's a verge, then a fence, then some grass then a fence then some more grass. The proposed building is roughly 10m wide and 12m deep (about 32x40 feet) which is not that big. It is a bit tall though. I quite like the covered courtyard idea  - If they use the building for events I could imagine it being quite a nice space. I'll reserve my full opinion until I've seen some detailed drawings - the ones on the website aren't much more than sketches.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 9, 2006)

Nickster said:
			
		

> the area behind the existing fencing doesn't seem big enough for such a grand scheme.



These images probably give a better idea of how the site would be laid out.  

http://www.prsarchitects.com/images/bca/06.jpg

http://www.prsarchitects.com/images/bca/06.jpg

The main problem is that the site the design team have been given to work with was limited by an arbitrary line set down for vehicle access between Rushcroft Road and Saltoun Road in the Central Square plans.   

This is much tighter than the limitations set by the Rush Common Acts, which would actually allow building up to a diagonal line about a third of the way into the former garage space bleakly laid out as Windrush Square - basically following the line of the sheltered housing scheme south of Saltoun Road.

Personally, I'd like to see a much more ambitious development on the site, integrating the BCA (and/or the archive collections of the Anti-Slavery Society held just up the road) with a new museum and archives for the borough to replace the Minet Archives.


----------



## newbie (Mar 9, 2006)

This one is baffling.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have we been told about a new design for Tate Gardens & Windrush Square?


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Mar 10, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> This one is baffling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was a big article on it in the council freesheet the other day. Looks like its definitely going ahead!


----------



## newbie (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh.  Missed that.  I'll see if it's still around or went straight to the recycling with all the the pizza leaflets.


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Mar 11, 2006)

newbie said:
			
		

> Oh.  Missed that.  I'll see if it's still around or went straight to the recycling with all the the pizza leaflets.



It will make a stark social juxtaposition if you get bus loads of schoolchildren visiting the new culture centre if there are crack dealers loitering outside!


----------



## aurora green (Mar 11, 2006)

RushcroftRoader said:
			
		

> It will make a stark social juxtaposition if you get bus loads of schoolchildren visiting the new culture centre if there are crack dealers loitering outside!



Indeed! 

on the design front though, I'm extreamly open minded when it come to modern architecture, but going from those computor models, it looks a bit depressing.
Look forward to seeing more details...

Also, I wonder how are they going to plant all those trees amoungst the concrete alrady laid in Brixton square. Not that I'd mind them working that out at all...


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Jan 29, 2008)

*black cultural heritage centre*

Got a flyer through the postbox from the planning folks asking if I had any objections to the new Black Cultural Heritage Centre building. 
Looks like its moving ahead....


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jan 29, 2008)

Haven't they been talking about this for ages? Is it still going in the gallery/building off Windrush Square?


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, there is finally a planning application for the Raleigh Hall site (1-3 Effra Rd):




			
				Lambeth planning website said:
			
		

> Part demolition and re-construction of Raleigh Hall including: demolition of various internal walls and timber stairs; reconstruction of an existing bay window at ground and first floor levels as well as areas of flooring at all levels; insertion of two new staircases and passenger lift to allow level access to all floors; erection of a single storey building to provide an ancillary cafe/bar and a 2-storey extension housing an exhibition space and bookshop at ground floor level and a new archive space at second floor level; formation of a new courtyard and main entrance, installation of a window turbine; alterations to existing boundary treatment and provision of a disable car parking space as well as a bus drop-off/loading and unloading area on Saltourn Road (Town Planning and Listed Building Consent).




Full planning application - ref 07/05035/FUL

Listed building application -ref 07/05036/LB


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 29, 2008)

RushcroftRoader said:


> Got a flyer through the postbox from the planning folks asking if I had any objections to the new Black Cultural Heritage Centre building.
> Looks like its moving ahead....



Do you foresee any problems or reasons why people should oppose it?


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 29, 2008)

It is worth a close scrutiny of the plans - e.g. the architects have added a "Vertical axis wind turbine incorporating LED screen" to the roof.

Sounds very David Cameron c. 2005.

So if you are a neighbour it will both make a heck of a noise when the wind blows intermittently and it will presumably also have some sort of light pollution.


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Jan 30, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Do you foresee any problems or reasons why people should oppose it?



None whatsoever. 
Interested to find out a bit more about this proposed wind turbine. They can be surprisingly noisy little blighters.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 30, 2008)

there's lots of carbon zero building funds available at the moment, so they're on the hit list of capital fundraisers... isn't this coming under a (lottery) Community Buildings bid? and if so, does anyone know who the other partners in the bid are?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 30, 2008)

Those vertical axis turbines are quite a bit quieter. And I think there are one or two other sources of noise in the area. A couple of 4-lane A-roads, for a start.


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Feb 4, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Those vertical axis turbines are quite a bit quieter. And I think there are one or two other sources of noise in the area. A couple of 4-lane A-roads, for a start.



I think the council could generate more power by burning every copy of Lambeth Life!


----------



## richtea (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.prsarchitects.de/tfl_palestra_building.php?id=22


----------



## Bob (Feb 4, 2008)

richtea said:


> http://www.prsarchitects.de/tfl_palestra_building.php?id=22



Hang on - are they building it over Windrush Square? Not a bad thing IMHO but a little surprising.


----------



## Bob (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh no they're not. I can't quite work out how they're going to fit in the new building fronting onto Windrush Square though...


----------



## Rollem (Jul 24, 2008)

*New home for Black Cultural Archives*

The derelict Raleigh Hall in Brixton, London, will be restored with £4million from HLF to house permanently the Black Cultural Archives’ (BCA) collection of historical material on black Britain and the African diaspora. 

In addition to HLF’s support, the London Borough of Lambeth² has committed to a financial package of £600,000 until 2011, as well as gifting a 99-year lease for the currently derelict Grade II listed Raleigh Hall




clicky clicky

great news, but lol at 'Brixton’s cultural quarter '


----------



## tarannau (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, what's keeping them? The old Black Cultural Archives building on Coldharbour Lane became a fish wholesaler and then a giant fried chicken emporium within a few weeks of vacancy. 

Raleigh Hall, for all the talk, remains in exactly the same state it has been in for donkey's years. Of course, I'm being more than mildly facetious, but I'll believe it when I see the work finally start.


----------



## Rollem (Jul 24, 2008)

well, they've only just been awarded the heritage funding, so will take a least a month i reckon before anything gets started....


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2008)

I have merged 3 threads on this topic together.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 24, 2008)

So how much public space has been lost?  If any?


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 24, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> So how much public space has been lost?  If any?



AFAIK It takes some of the space that was turfed over to form Windrush Square using the Brixton Challenge cash, but it doesn't actually encroach on the "Rush Common" land.    

The Rush Common boundary follows a diagonal line across Windrush Square - you can see the rough line from the set back of the houses south of Saltoun Road rebuilt by Brixton Sheltered Street scheme.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> So how much public space has been lost?  If any?


None at all. In fact, we gain some.






Ground floor plan


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 24, 2008)

Top notch.  second question, and I think google might be more appropriate, but what it the inside like?  Are they intending to rip out anything that ought to be saved?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2008)

the listing status is 'poor condition - deteriating slowly'

Given that it was squatted and used as a shooting gallery, I can't imagine the insides are in particularly good nick. I'm downloading the Design Statement from the planning application.


----------



## Rollem (Jul 24, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I have merged 3 threads on this topic together.


ooh, thats clever


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2008)

Interior is knackered. Will be restored to original condition.

The history of the building is interesting. Started off as 2 semi-detached houses and was expaned over the years.

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00194629.pdf

This is a very comprehensive document of the whole development.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 12, 2010)

Funding announcement today: 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/oct/12/boris-johnson-lottery-fund-black-cultural-centre-brixton

HLF, £4m, Mayor of London £1m, Lambeth £0.9m


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Interior is knackered. Will be restored to original condition.
> 
> The history of the building is interesting. Started off as 2 semi-detached houses and was expaned over the years.
> 
> ...


 
your lambeth planning document brings up an uninformative 404


----------



## Black Halo (Oct 12, 2010)

His post is over 2 years old ...


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> Funding announcement today:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/oct/12/boris-johnson-lottery-fund-black-cultural-centre-brixton
> 
> HLF, £4m, Mayor of London £1m, Lambeth £0.9m


 At last! The archives should be a great addition to Brixton.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a copy of that PDF right here. Hang on a mo, will re-host


----------



## Rushy (Oct 12, 2010)

Great news. I thought it might never happen.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok, my copy was corrupted, so I found it on the Lambeth website: 12MB PDF: http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00194629.pdf


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2010)

And having flicked back through the design statement, my opinion is that this is a well designed building. It will greatly improve that end of the Square.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 20, 2010)

This is great news. It has been talked about for years. Frankly I'm astounded that a Tory mayor has come up with (some of) the cash in the middle of a recession. (The lottery is funding most of it tho.) 



Crispy said:


> It will greatly improve that end of the Square.


 
I couldn't agree more - and I was thinking exactly the same thing when I walked through the square this morning. I think the BCA could massively improve the overall feel of the square.

Any idea how long it's going to take?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 20, 2010)

The HLF will probably have required match funding as part of a sustainability plan, and therefore with no council / Mayor's Office funding, Lambeth would have been left with an empty building and damage reputation in one of it's 'flagship' bits of regeneration. The Major's office money has probably been allocated for a while too. 

(isn't it easy to sink into management speak)


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2012/may/07/black-history-archive-collapse-firm

"Ambitious plans to create the first permanent home for a unique archive, covering centuries of black history in Britain, have been hit by the collapse of the building firm working on the Heritage Lottery Fund-backed £6.5m project."


----------



## Rushy (May 7, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2012/may/07/black-history-archive-collapse-firm
> 
> "Ambitious plans to create the first permanent home for a unique archive, covering centuries of black history in Britain, have been hit by the collapse of the building firm working on the Heritage Lottery Fund-backed £6.5m project."


That's a real shame. This project has been pretty well plagued by delays. Given how long it has taken, three more months is neither here nor there. Hope the cost implications aren't too disastrous.


----------



## kalibuzz (May 7, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2012/may/07/black-history-archive-collapse-firm
> 
> "Ambitious plans to create the first permanent home for a unique archive, covering centuries of black history in Britain, have been hit by the collapse of the building firm working on the Heritage Lottery Fund-backed £6.5m project."


What!!!?
that is unbelievable! How can a 150 year-old firm take on a project like this and then go into administration?? Doesn't the lottery fund and other sponsors check a company'e credentials before awarding them a project like this?? Been taking years already Probably another Tory cut, they don't give a shit about black archives anyway, plus at this rate of influx of new inhabitants they might as well turn it into a spa


----------



## Gramsci (May 8, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> What!!!?
> that is unbelievable! How can a 150 year-old firm take on a project like this and then go into administration?? Doesn't the lottery fund and other sponsors check a company'e credentials before awarding them a project like this?? Been taking years already Probably another Tory cut, they don't give a shit about black archives anyway, plus at this rate of influx of new inhabitants they might as well turn it into a spa


 
I think its not the fault of the Lottery Fund or BCA but is a sign of the economic situation in this country. Which imo is worse than some people might think.


----------



## Winot (May 8, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> How can a 150 year-old firm take on a project like this and then go into administration?? Doesn't the lottery fund and other sponsors check a company'e credentials before awarding them a project like this??



You've answered your own question: if they'd checked the credentials (as I'm sure they did) they presumably concluded a 150 year old company was a safe choice.


----------



## Rushy (May 8, 2012)

From the small amount of info I could find online it looks like the company made a modest profit last year but was forecast to make 90 million this year. They also apparently had a 3million pound overdraft facility which was up for renewal. The problem at the moment is that lots of banks are withdrawing funding arrangements that companies have had available to them for years.  If the facility is called in and the company's cashflow snapshot at that moment means it does not have the cash or cannot refinance it straight away then the company will go into administration. It's a bit like going overdrawn in between your monthly paydays, except that whoever provides your temporary overdraft suddenly says they want their money back and won't wait until the end of the month. Perfectly functional companies have been wrecked in this way. I don't know if this is the case in this instance but it looks like it may be.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 8, 2012)

Rushy said:


> This project has been pretty well plagued by delays. Given how long it has taken, three more months is neither here nor there. Hope the cost implications aren't too disastrous.


This ^^..... Presumably a new contractor can be found and they can continue the work with the unspent portion of the HLF grant.


----------



## kalibuzz (May 8, 2012)

Winot said:


> You've answered your own question: if they'd checked the credentials (as I'm sure they did) they presumably concluded a 150 year old company was a safe choice.


 Yea but a company does not go bust from one day to the next or else it would not have survived for so long, imo they took the money, probably paid of whatever was more important to them and the rest can see where they go. Llike travel companies that make poeple pay for flights a day before they go bust, they know exactly what the state of their finances are, they just don't give a damn


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 8, 2012)

if the HLF had any sense (and I expect they do) they would have provided the grant/funding in tranches on completion of each stage of the work - i doubt they would have given Kilby & Gayford the whole £6.5m upfront.


----------



## boohoo (May 8, 2012)

A project will get first half of money at the start, next quarter after work done and the rest after the evaluation.


----------



## snowy_again (May 8, 2012)

Capital expenditure would only be released from the funder on the submission of invoices for completed work...


----------



## lang rabbie (May 8, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> Yea but a company does not go bust from one day to the next or else it would not have survived for so long, imo they took the money, probably paid of whatever was more important to them and the rest can see where they go. Llike travel companies that make poeple pay for flights a day before they go bust, they know exactly what the state of their finances are, they just don't give a damn


 
The bulk of a construction contract is normally paid in arrears, once the work has been signed off by a quantity surveyor. So I very much doubt whether K&G will have been sitting on much of BCA's money.

A large proportion of K&G's activity used to be specialist conservation jobs for institutional clients.

I suspect they have been badly hit by projects being cancelled/postponed by the double whammy of reduced public expenditure and less generous private donations to projects.

It must be a real worry for a lot of their specialist craft sub-contractors as well (several of which are long established south London businesses).


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 8, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> Yea but a company does not go bust from one day to the next or else it would not have survived for so long, imo they took the money, probably paid of whatever was more important to them and the rest can see where they go. Llike travel companies that make poeple pay for flights a day before they go bust, they know exactly what the state of their finances are, they just don't give a damn


 
From the figures in the last few posts, if this is a £6.5 million pound project (over a few years), of which they're probably getting most but not all, and they were predicting a £90 million profit (so much higher turnover) this year this is going to be a fairly small part of their overall work. I doubt their going under has that much to do with the BCA at all tbh.


----------



## twistedAM (May 8, 2012)

kalibuzz said:


> at this rate of influx of new inhabitants they might as well turn it into a spa


 
 but in  reality it's so true it's a


----------



## Gramsci (May 10, 2012)

Also they have been put into administration which means I guess that there is a possibility that some part of the company could be saved if bought up by another firm.

Sad really as this sounds like a longstanding medium sized business not a giant like Balfour Beatty. A lot of the smaller firms are struggling due to the economic crisis caused by the Banks.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 19, 2012)

Any developments on this ill-starred project?


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2012)

None that I've heard of.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 19, 2012)

Give'em a chance! It's only six or seven years since they secured the lease. 
It's not like the Shard was built in a day...


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 20, 2012)

There's a story on BCA in this week's Brixton and South London Press.

Apparently new contractors have been appointed, and it will open some time in late 2013. So that's only a year late and £1M over-budget.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah. Just saw that paper in Tesco

They blame some of the extra costs on guarding the site against squatters!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 24, 2012)

urbanspaceman said:


> There's a story on BCA in this week's Brixton and South London Press.
> 
> Apparently new contractors have been appointed, and it will open some time in late 2013. So that's only a year late and £1M over-budget.


cheers for the link to the story. It doesn't make clear who is funding the extra £900k. Nearly a million quid for protecting against squatters! Bloody chancers! 

Still, great news the building is going ahead.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 1, 2012)

Hmm, heard some relatively depressing news last night that the structural engineers aren't really doing much on the project, which stops anyone else doing anything.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 1, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Hmm, heard some relatively depressing news last night that the structural engineers aren't really doing much on the project, which stops anyone else doing anything.


What exactly are they supposed to be doing? Surely the structural specification was part of the design process prior to getting quotes?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 1, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Hmm, heard some relatively depressing news last night that the structural engineers aren't really doing much on the project, which stops anyone else doing anything.


I just popped out on my lunch (some notable local personalities were in the Phoenix  ) to have a look and take a few photos. There's no work happening at the moment and the site looks a mess. There's been no visible work to the exterior for a very long time - in fact the only external work I can see that has been done at all over the past few years is the steel shuttering of the ground floor doors & windows and some temporary wooden frames in some of the upper windows. Kilby & Gayford (the contractors who went bust) branded stuff is strewn everywhere and the builders' yellow jackets look to have been thrown on the floor in disgust, which I guess happened when the builders lost their jobs  There's little guttering left and there's water damage on the building.

This was taken in March 2011






And I took this today:








Rushy said:


> What exactly are they supposed to be doing? Surely the structural specification was part of the design process prior to getting quotes?


There's some plans somewhere which I'll find when I get a moment. There's a bit of info here: www.bcaheritage.org.uk but the site looks out of date. As well as renovating the hall, I think a small new building is going to be built on the corner of Windrush Square and Saltoun Road, though the foundations for that haven't even been started.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2012)

Did the rumour speak of structural contractor, rather than engineer? I would likewise imagine that the design work is more or less complete.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 1, 2012)

God knows, he was a random at someone else's party; I think he was a desk person though, rather than a contractor. I'll wrack my brains and get back to you.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Dec 14, 2012)

LBoL: "_This project has slipped greatly from the original schedule and as such, assurances needs to be __obtained from the main funding contributors (HLF and LDA) for the continued use of their grant or_
_the project will be at risk. To mitigate this happening, continual dialogue has been taking place __between ACS, CYP, LDA and HLF representatives._"

Why the delay ? And how much more budget and schedule slippage will be tolerated by the funders before they pull the plug ?

Below is a ref to a LBoL PDF document dated Oct 30, recommending the appointment of Rooff as new contractor for the BHC; confirmed in Brixton Blog on the same day. 

Strangely, a week or two later, in November, BCA director Paul Reid claimed in The Voice that a new contractor had not been appointed. Reid also told the The Voice. "_We _[presumably meaning BCA]_ need to perform credit checks and we will be checking their programme of work so it is well timed and fits into our time._” However Lambeth says: "_Lambeth EECP team have taken on the client-side project management role for the subsequent stages which involves detailed design development, procurement and implementation of an enabling works package, procurement of the main construction works, and the __construction phase to completion of the works"_. The PDF makes no reference to BCA being involved in any capacity in the construction stage of the project. Reid seems to be misinformed. Such confusion, the resignation of BCA Chair, Matthew Ryder QC, in February having served for only two years, and the cessation of monthly BCA newsletters in August, after months of regular publication, are troubling straws in the wind.

_The "anticipated __contract start date" _for the new contractor was_ "15 November 2012", _but there has been no visible activity as of today. Given Rooff's_ "13 month" _project duration, the completion date of the BHC continues to recede into the future at the rate of about one day per day, just as it has done since the very start of the project.

List of promised opening dates
2011 (LBoL Oct 2007)
November 2011 (BCA Mar 2010)
June 2012 (BCA Oct 2010: "in time for the Olympics")
early 2013 
Spring 2013
April 2013
July 2013
Sep 2013
Dec 2013 ("_13 months"_ from retender contract award, but work has not restarted) 

BCA_GW3_ODDRPBtrackedchanges.doc.pdf
http://www.voice-online.co.uk/article/more-delays-black-cultural-archives
http://www.brixtonblog.com/black-cu...ew-developers-in-brixton-windrush-square/7922
http://content.yudu.com/Library/A1zh5t/BrixtonBugle005Novem/resources/2.htm
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/documents/s50324/BCA_GW3_ODDRPBtrackedchanges.doc.pdf
http://www.the-latest.com/black-heritage-boss-calms-fears-over-new-centres-future
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/mgConvert2PDF.aspx?ID=20978


----------



## Rushy (Dec 14, 2012)

On a more positive note, at least there is one corner of Central Brixton which is still stubbornly resisting the rapid pace of change...


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 1, 2013)

There was a digger working on the site this morning as I passed.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 1, 2013)

Yep - workmen have been in there for two weeks.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 11, 2013)

They seem to be making some real progress - even this largely means knocking bits of the building down.

I just hope they finish the job - however many years late it is.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 11, 2013)

This is far more demolition than the original design called for. I guess it was in much worse shape than they thought.


----------



## Casaubon (Mar 11, 2013)

I lived in Oval Hse. on Rushcroft Rd, backing on to Raleigh Hall which has been propped up by scaffolding for decades.
A couple of times one of my cats climbed into the first floor of Raleigh Hall and got stuck, and I had to climb up after him. The place was in, I thought, quite a scary condition. Stepping through an open window, the whole floor seemed to creak and sag. I coaxed the cat out with goodies, and was rewarded with some savage scratches while carrying him down.

Around '96 or '97 another resident of Rushcroft Rd, something of a businessman, approached the council offering to buy Raleigh Hall. He wanted to turn it into an 'alternative therapy' centre and cafe (yeah, I know). He offered the council somewhere around £40K for the building, with an undertaking that he'd raise all necessary money from private sources, and not seek any grants.
The council turned him down, saying that it would soon be put up for auction, and they expected bidding to start at £250K.

The council also vetoed an idea for using the public toilets at the top of Rushcroft. Apparently the complete lack of any record of what exactly is under Rushcroft/Windrush prevents any development.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 12, 2013)

Casaubon said:


> The council also vetoed an idea for using the public toilets at the top of Rushcroft. Apparently the complete lack of any record of what exactly is under Rushcroft/Windrush prevents any development.


Oh no, my underground cider bar is doomed 

Badgers

e2a: we shall never be defeated...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Oh no, my underground cider bar is doomed
> 
> Badgers
> 
> e2a: we shall never be defeated...


 
Let's squat the toilets


----------



## Winot (Mar 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Let's squat the toilets


 
What an unsavoury image


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Um.. are they supposed to be demolishing the wall facing Windrush Square? I thought they'd be keeping the original windows, but they seemed to be taking it all down today..


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 14, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Um.. are they supposed to be demolishing the wall facing Windrush Square? I thought they'd be keeping the original windows, but they seemed to be taking it all down today..


Not as far as I know - though from that recent photo they are probably going to have to completely rebuild the corner where the downpipe got stolen and water has been running down for eighteen months.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2013)

It's been so long now, I wouldn't be surprised if the whole lot was unsalvageable.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2013)

I guess safety must come into it as well.


----------



## Casaubon (Mar 15, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It's been so long now, I wouldn't be surprised if the whole lot was unsalvageable.


10 years ago I'd have said that much of the council-owned property in that immediate area (Raleigh Hall, Rushcroft Rd and Clifton Mansions) was beyond repair.
Rushcroft and Clifton weren't great to start with (knocked up by developers in search of a quick profit, who'd have thought?), and even if they'd been looked after they might be considered to be near the end of their useful lives.
As it is, decades of neglect and negligence by the council have reduced them to a dreadful state.
The cost of refurbishing Rushcroft and Clifton to any decent standard would be enormous - far more than the cost of demolition and building new housing (which could be much better quality, however you define it), even without considering that refurbishment is subject to VAT, while new-build isn't. 

I think that being a conservation area will probably save Rushcroft, in some form, while Clifton will be demolished and 'redeveloped' (into a gated community? Mall?)

The only thing I'd bet on would be that political and bureaucratic fuckwitted malevolence  will result in further shambles, and that the only people to gain will be 'developers'.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2013)

Casaubon said:


> 10 years ago I'd have said that much of the council-owned property in that immediate area (Raleigh Hall, Rushcroft Rd and Clifton Mansions) was beyond repair.
> Rushcroft and Clifton weren't great to start with (knocked up by developers in search of a quick profit, who'd have thought?), and even if they'd been looked after they might be considered to be near the end of their useful lives.
> As it is, decades of neglect and negligence by the council have reduced them to a dreadful state.
> The cost of refurbishing Rushcroft and Clifton to any decent standard would be enormous - far more than the cost of demolition and building new housing (which could be much better quality, however you define it), even without considering that refurbishment is subject to VAT, while new-build isn't.
> ...


 

Clifton has been refurbished and phase one is already let, although not yet moved into. About £520/week for a 3bed.

Not sure what property you are referring to on Rushcroft but Hereford and Rosslyn were both refurbed - part sold and part let.


----------



## Casaubon (Mar 15, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Clifton has been refurbished and phase one is already let, although not yet moved into. About £520/week for a 3bed.
> 
> Not sure what property you are referring to on Rushcroft but Hereford and Rosslyn were both refurbed - part sold and part let.


I'm referring to refurbishment '_to any decent standard_', rather than cosmetic refurbishment aimed at maximising revenue as quickly as possible.
In the mid-nineties, maybe a bit later, the residents commissioned the Evergreen Trust (I think it was) to come up with plans for refurbishment. It was a big, serious piece of work, paid for by the council (one of the very rare occasions when they did something constructive).
Their estimate was £130K per flat, for a 30-year specification. £170K per flat for a 50-year spec, with energy-efficiency extras.
Of course, there's been 15 years further neglect since.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2013)

Casaubon said:


> I'm referring to refurbishment '_to any decent standard_', rather than cosmetic refurbishment aimed at maximising revenue as quickly as possible.
> In the mid-nineties, maybe a bit later, the residents commissioned the Evergreen Trust (I think it was) to come up with plans for refurbishment. It was a big, serious piece of work, paid for by the council (one of the very rare occasions when they did something constructive).
> Their estimate was £130K per flat, for a 30-year specification. £170K per flat for a 50-year spec, with energy-efficiency extras.
> Of course, there's been 15 years further neglect since.


 
The costs which you say the residents were quoted are ridiculous but typical of large corporate feasibility studies. Given the 22 flats averaged just over 60sqm each that's approx 2,800/sqm. Totally nuts.

Even the ever cautious RICS has build costs guides of £950 (standard quality)-1550/sqm (excellent quality) for small build projects - let alone projects with the economies of scale available on an intensive site like this one.

Whatever your opinion of Lexadon, they hold their properties long term so have no nothing to gain from doing work to anything but a decent standard. I would guess they managed a good job for 60-80K per flat using their own regular building team and cutting out lots of professionals who work on percentages.

I looked around the site after it was repossessed - it was way beyond a cosmetic overhaul.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2013)

I have been in one of the redeveloped Rushcroft Rd. flats and the everything is done to a reasonable standard. They didn't replace the windows, though.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I have been in one of the redeveloped Rushcroft Rd. flats and the everything is done to a reasonable standard. They didn't replace the windows, though.


I thought that was a bit shit but they are not required to as it is a refurb rather than conversion. Clifton has replaced all the windows with double glazing.

I thought they did a pretty good job on the Rushcroft one cutting out the blown brickwork and replacing it. They could have skipped a lot of that. But why oh why did they leave the institutional entrance doors? Unbelievable.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2013)

Might be a conservation area thing. Maintain existing external appearance as much as possible?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Might be a conservation area thing. Maintain existing external appearance as much as possible?


They are not the original doors though. Or if they are they have been boarded and meshed over.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh hang on I know the ones you mean. Yes that is bizzare.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2013)

I mean - WTF?
And where's the fanlight?
The hall and staircase behind this is fantastic.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I thought that was a bit shit but they are not required to as it is a refurb rather than conversion. Clifton has replaced all the windows with double glazing.
> 
> I thought they did a pretty good job on the Rushcroft one cutting out the blown brickwork and replacing it. They could have skipped a lot of that. But why oh why did they leave the institutional entrance doors? Unbelievable.


 
From a distance, the new Clifton windows looked like nice sash-style ones.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2013)

Rushy said:


> They are not the original doors though. Or if they are they have been boarded and meshed over.


 
Was the road not used in the Hour?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> From a distance, the new Clifton windows looked like nice sash-style ones.


They are.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> Not as far as I know - though from that recent photo they are probably going to have to completely rebuild the corner where the downpipe got stolen and water has been running down for eighteen months.


 
Just had a look and, from the artist's drawing, they may have intended removing the Windrush-side corner that is now ... removed. That is the corner of the building to which a new block is to be attached.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Just had a look and, from the artist's drawing, they may have intended removing the Windrush-side corner that is now ... removed. That is the corner of the building to which a new block is to be attached.


Yes - I was thinking that this afternoon.
The curved bay doesn't half look precarious standing on its own like that!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 16, 2013)

Casaubon said:


> As it is, decades of neglect and negligence by the council have reduced them to a dreadful state.
> The cost of refurbishing Rushcroft and Clifton to any decent standard would be enormous - far more than the cost of demolition and building new housing


nonsense


----------



## leanderman (Apr 23, 2013)

They appear to be cracking on now. This really might happen


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)

I didn't realise they were putting up a big new building in front of Raleigh hall.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 24, 2013)

It's part of the court yard plan isn't it? 

There's a photo here, but the relevant pages of their website appear to be down:
http://www.bcaheritage.org.uk/programme/


----------



## Crispy (Jun 24, 2013)

Main entrance in the corner of the new courtyard, or off Saltoun road. The new wing is for temporary exhibitions/events on the Ground floor, and research space for the archives themselves on the first.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 24, 2013)

The grass is never going to look as green as it is in the BCA mock up - it's all fag butts and dust at the moment.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 24, 2013)

editor said:


> I didn't realise they were putting up a big new building in front of Raleigh hall.
> 
> View attachment 34218


 

you can see the new building in the picture on the hoarding


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> you can see the new building in the picture on the hoarding


 
I took a look just now. I didn't realise how much of the original building has been demolished. vast chunks of it have gone!


----------



## leanderman (Jun 24, 2013)

editor said:


> I took a look just now. I didn't realise how much of the original building has been demolished. vast chunks of it have gone!


 

it's going to be rebuilt though. must have been unsafe


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> it's going to be rebuilt though. must have been unsafe


 
I figured that but - Lordy - huge chunks of the place have gorn.  I'll post up some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah, the pics in the design statement showed the interior was just a rotting mess of old timbers and lath. Nothing worth salvaging.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Yeah, the pics in the design statement showed the interior was just a rotting mess of old timbers and lath. Nothing worth salvaging.


I've just dug up a few of my photos from 2000.  I'll post them later tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's some current pics. 











More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/06/black-cultural-archives-in-windrush-square-brixton-takes-shape/


----------



## leanderman (Dec 16, 2013)

Excitingly, the work is really making progress. Roofs on, lighting going in etc


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 17, 2014)

An extra £214,000 has been requested to "overcome a predicted shortfall in the budget."

In particular:

"Additional costs have arisen due to necessary structural stabilization of the building, substantial variations and associated professional fees."


----------



## leanderman (Jan 17, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> An extra £214,000 has been requested to "overcome a predicted shortfall in the budget."
> 
> In particular:
> 
> "Additional costs have arisen due to necessary structural stabilization of the building, substantial variations and associated professional fees."



No stopping it now though surely?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 19, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> An extra £214,000 has been requested to "overcome a predicted shortfall in the budget."
> 
> In particular:
> 
> "Additional costs have arisen due to necessary structural stabilization of the building, substantial variations and associated professional fees."



Do not understand this.

Wouldn’t that have to be covered by the contract with the building firm who took on the contract to do the works?


----------



## Rushy (Jan 20, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Do not understand this.
> 
> Wouldn’t that have to be covered by the contract with the building firm who took on the contract to do the works?


The contract will have specified specific stabilisation works based on the original survey by the architects and engineers. In the course of the works the contractors have may found, for example, that assumptions made in the original survey about the quality of the existing foundations were incorrect and all main walls need underpinning. These would be additional to the contract.

Variations referred to are when the client changes their mind about something in the contract, or maybe something specified proves inadequate - e.g. I want a second bathroom, polished concrete instead of timber floors, more lights, building control requires additional insulation, etc..

Most contracts specify a contingency amount to cover these these changes / unexpected complications - usually about 10%. On this contract they allowed about £350K and predict this will be £95K short.

On top of this BCA has said they are unable to afford to pay their own contribution due at the end of the contract because of the additional administrative costs and loss of forecast revenue stream to them caused by the delay resulting from the previous contractor going bust. The council has offered to stump up the £119K for this.

Overall the project has costs a staggering £5.6million.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Do not understand this.
> 
> Wouldn’t that have to be covered by the contract with the building firm who took on the contract to do the works?


The report is certainly obscure. The way is reads to me not £214,000 but twice £214,000 is required, partly because a performance bond is due but the performance hasn't fully come to fruition so to speak.

Added to this the report only seeks approval from a Cabinet Member (Rachel Heywood?). I would feel better about it if there was going to be a public discussion of why this has happened. 

Obviously this is not on the scale of the £10 million overspend on Brixton Rec which resulted in is standing empty and uncompleted for several years before being bailed out by Ken Livingstone when the GLC was wound up.

But it is a warning that public works projects are notoriously prone to financial miscalculations/hitches/contractor problems.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2014)

It really didn't help that they chose a dilapidated existing building to work with. Such things have "unquantifiable RISK" stamped all over them. It would have been cheaper to either a) give Raleigh hall another 5-10 years to self destruct and then new build, or b) move into an existing building that's fit for purpose.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 22, 2014)

Crispy said:


> It really didn't help that they chose a dilapidated existing building to work with. Such things have "unquantifiable RISK" stamped all over them. It would have been cheaper to either a) give Raleigh hall another 5-10 years to self destruct and then new build, or b) move into an existing building that's fit for purpose.



Its a Grade 2 listed building. Does not completely protect it. But would have thought that even if Council had sold site it would be a headache for a developer.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 22, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Its a Grade 2 listed building. Does not completely protect it. But would have thought that even if Council had sold site it would be a headache for a developer.



Looks like work has ground to a halt


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 22, 2014)

Crispy said:


> It really didn't help that they chose a dilapidated existing building to work with. Such things have "unquantifiable RISK" stamped all over them. It would have been cheaper to either a) give Raleigh hall another 5-10 years to self destruct and then new build, or b) move into an existing building that's fit for purpose.


True - but ultimately, when the thing is finished, few will remember the wrangling over costs and the time-overruns. 

Brixton deserves an iconic public building in a central location - and what better than providing a home for the Black Cultural Archives, right in the middle of the town square, in the spiritual home of black Britain? 

This is one of the few things I am more than happy for the council to chuck our money at.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh yes I agree. With my cynic hat off, I can't wait to see it finished. It will add so much to the square.


----------



## technical (Jan 22, 2014)

Indeed - I'd congratulate the council for persevering and refurbishing/reusing a listed building in the heart of Brixton. I guess we have to wait until its finished to see what it will really look like in its context, but at the moment I'm not so keen on the design. But very pleased that the project retains a characterful building rather than a modern and potentially bland box.  

Not so sure about the unquantifiable risk idea - there's plenty of things you can do to minimise risk in this kind of project. In fact, you could argue that the construction industry likes to play up the risk factor in order to be able to get an empty site and (in their eyes) a more straightforward project.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Oh yes I agree. With my cynic hat off, I can't wait to see it finished. It will add so much to the square.



They were hard at it at lunchtime today. My idea that they had stopped must be based on going past, to work, at 4.45pm every day.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> They were hard at it at lunchtime today. My idea that they had stopped must be based on going past, to work, at 4.45pm every day.


good to hear it!


----------



## Rushy (Jan 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> They were hard at it at lunchtime today. My idea that they had stopped must be based on going past, to work, at 4.45pm every day.


Daylight generally helps on building sites .


----------



## Rushy (Jan 25, 2014)

I hadn't clocked that the entire original hall was going to be rendered.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 21, 2014)

VERY BIG CRANE there today.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 21, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> VERY BIG CRANE there today.



It's all very exciting


----------



## technical (Mar 3, 2014)

Still not sure about the new cube-like building, but the hall itself is looking good


----------



## leanderman (Mar 3, 2014)

technical said:


> Still not sure about the new cube-like building, but the hall itself is looking good



I love the windows


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm not entirely convinced by the monolithic nature of the extension.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 6, 2014)

It'll look better once the hoarding's down and you can see the big windows and how it links in to the orginal building on either side, I reckon.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 6, 2014)

Lovely architectural detail on the main bit


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 7, 2014)

Scaffolding was coming down this morning...


----------



## technical (Apr 7, 2014)

Is it supposed to be two tone like that? It looks like some of the materials have failed to dry out


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 7, 2014)

I hardly care about the architecture. What is this building actually going to DO and how well will it serve (what remains of) the black community in Brixton/Lambeth/London?
It'll be heartbreaking if after all this time the thing is a damp squib which ends up drawing in nobody.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 7, 2014)

it's an archive - that'll explain the monolithic nature above ground level and the tiny windows - it will no doubt serve those people of any colour who are interested in black culture and want to access said archive fairly well. otherwise it won't have fulfilled its purpose - a tricky thing to get away with in a publicly-funded building
it's also a cafe which will almost certainly draw people in, if only for beverages and snacks
presumably there'll be offices as well for the people running it and some sort of exhibition space


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2014)

It's - finally - almost finished! I was talking to a worker who says there's very little of the original building left in the development.







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...al-archives-building-edges-closer-to-opening/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 23, 2014)

excellent


----------



## leanderman (Apr 23, 2014)

Scaffolding came down two weeks ago. Then went up again!


----------



## passivejoe (Apr 29, 2014)

Looked really nice with the grey windows and cream walls... now its been repainted and its all cream.
MUCH preferred it a few weeks back.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 29, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> Looked really nice with the grey windows and cream walls... now its been repainted and its all cream.
> MUCH preferred it a few weeks back.


Still looks good but I was thinking exactly the same.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 29, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> Looked really nice with the grey windows and cream walls... now its been repainted and its all cream.
> MUCH preferred it a few weeks back.



While I liked the grey window trim too, the two buildings now look more 'together'.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 29, 2014)

leanderman said:


> While I liked the grey window trim too, the two buildings now look more 'together'.


That's my main issue with it. I think they look _too _together. I preferred the contrast.
Don't want to moan though. So pleased to see it almost there.


----------



## passivejoe (Apr 29, 2014)

Rushy said:


> That's my main issue with it. I think they look _too _together. I preferred the contrast.
> Don't want to moan though. So pleased to see it almost there.


Me too. Can't wait to visit. 
Did they do away with the cafe idea for the courtyard or is that still part of the plan?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 29, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> Me too. Can't wait to visit.
> Did they do away with the cafe idea for the courtyard or is that still part of the plan?


I'm fairly sure it's still planned for there.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 25, 2014)

I cannot see from the thread exactly what it is that the participants actually wish to contribute to the Black Cultural Archives.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2014)

GarveyLives said:


> I cannot see from the thread exactly what it is that the participants actually wish to contribute to the Black Cultural Archives.


What do you wish to contribute to the Black Cultural Archives>


----------



## Cowley (May 27, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> I hardly care about the architecture. What is this building actually going to DO and how well will it serve (what remains of) the black community in Brixton/Lambeth/London?
> It'll be heartbreaking if after all this time the thing is a damp squib which ends up drawing in nobody.


 
I think the architecture is important, appearances count for something when it comes to Museums and the like.

IMO, whilst the intention is to host it as the BCA, I would imagine other events take place in the building given it's prime location.

I think it will work as both a place to visit for folks who are interested BCA and will also work as a cafe, space/place to meet.  It will need constant advertisement and investment though.


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2014)

Hoardings are down.

The gates don't look much like what was in the original proposal. The proposal was close boarded and I prefer that they are open like this but they are a bit industrial and lack the crafting of the rest of the building (modern and refurbed).  I'm really not keen on the salmon colour of the refurbed building - I _much _preferred the contrast of a lighter colour which helped define the two parts and made the site a lot brighter. 

But overall - what a great change.


----------



## lang rabbie (May 30, 2014)

Doors open 24 July - according to @bcaheritage Twitter account!


----------



## snowy_again (May 30, 2014)

£7million that twitter account says... £7million! 

I know it's HLF / Lambeth / Mayor's office funded, but how do you let a budget creep that much? Remembering back I did meet someone from PRS who said the project went through at least two sets of architects and was chaos for a while. 

At least they'll take away trade from the Ritzy (who now have rum sponsored parasols on what appears to be public space) and put it towards a better cause.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

Whatever we think about the design, the cost, the delays, it's a welcome addition to the heart of Brixton. Looking forward to my first visit and enjoying it thereafter.


----------



## snowy_again (May 30, 2014)

Yes, I'm not disputing that, its been a long time since it moved from that corner shop - more the D&B costs - that's years of revenue funding which will be lots harder to raise.


----------



## Manter (May 30, 2014)

Rushy is right (can't believe I've just typed that  ) the gates are not quite right.

And I think the architects haven't quite meshed the old and new together. In NL, where new bits on old buildings are v common, they have it nailed- you take a line or a level or an element from the old building and follow it through onto the new. Whereas that new bit could be bolted onto anything, it doesn't 'belong' to that location or that building iyswim.

It's a vast improvement but it's late on a Friday night and I'm a slightly tipsy random on the internet, if I can't tell the architects their job what can I do?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

Manter said:


> Rushy is right (can't believe I've just typed that  ) the gates are not quite right.
> 
> And I think the architects haven't quite meshed the old and new together. In NL, where new bits on old buildings are v common, they have it nailed- you take a line or a level or an element from the old building and follow it through onto the new. Whereas that new bit could be bolted onto anything, it doesn't 'belong' to that location or that building iyswim.
> 
> It's a vast improvement but it's late on a Friday night and I'm a slightly tipsy random on the internet, if I can't tell the architects their job what can I do?



We are all a bit tipsy on a Frday night if we are lucky. I had a look at it today and the gates don't look "right" it was one of the first things that struck me.
Then i asked myself what did i think was wrong with them? I responded by saying to myself that i did not think they were in scale with both buildings. Then i retorted myself by questioning gates and their function and decided the gate is appropriate.

As an aside, struck up a conversation with a passerby who was also delighted to see the possibility of an opening soon.


----------



## Belushi (May 30, 2014)

It would look great with windows.


----------



## Manter (May 30, 2014)

Belushi said:


> It would look great with windows.


I don't mind the not windows, it's just that the line of the old windows, the metal on the atrium and the black mini windows are all at slightly different levels. Which seems visually uncomfortable to me (tho I am not artistically trained, an architect or whatever and I risk coming over all daily mail 'I know what I like')


----------



## Manter (May 30, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> We are all a bit tipsy on a Frday night if we are lucky. I had a look at it today and the gates don't look "right" it was one of the first things that struck me.
> Then i asked myself what did i think was wrong with them? I responded by saying to myself that i did not think they were in scale with both buildings. Then i retorted myself by questioning gates and their function and decided the gate is appropriate.
> 
> As an aside, struck up a conversation with a passerby who was also delighted to see the possibility of an opening soon.


Functional isn't enough. Particularly when we're talking £millions IMO. Brixton square, for example, is functional and it's fucking hideous.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> Functional isn't enough. Particularly when we're talking £millions IMO. Brixton square, for example, is functional and it's fucking hideous.



I'm sure the gates are functionial and they are appropriately understatex when i don't have spellchecker enabled. We want to allow people in.
Brixton Square, which i agree with you could be considered as hideous example of exclusion but seems to be an architectural capitalist nod to the Barrier Block. That's how the spivs get away with it i think.


----------



## leanderman (May 31, 2014)

Get a grip @manter and @Dexter Deadwood


----------



## Rushy (May 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> Rushy is right





Manter said:


> Rushy is right





Manter said:


> Rushy is right





Manter said:


> Rushy is right





Manter said:


> Rushy is right





Manter said:


> Rushy is right





Manter said:


> Rushy is right





Manter said:


> Rushy is right





Manter said:


> Rushy is right


----------



## Manter (May 31, 2014)

Rushy said:


>


Knew that'd come back to haunt me....


----------



## ska invita (Jul 16, 2014)

looks good http://www.bcaheritage.org.uk/programme/


----------



## leanderman (Jul 16, 2014)

Have definitively gone off the window colour now


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 16, 2014)

ska invita said:


> looks good http://www.bcaheritage.org.uk/programme/


sounds great. I've never seen LKJ perform live. I like the way the building opens out to windrush square - looks like a great place to have an event.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 16, 2014)

Might go to the Assata Shakur thing


----------



## Rushy (Jul 30, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/culture/2014/jul/29/black-cultural-archives-new-centre-brixton

I listened to a speaker reading from notes at the opening for as long as I could bear (admittedly not very long) - but it was terribly dry. Even Paul Reid had wandered off into the square for a chat. The solemn atmosphere was partially alleviated by a chap stood directly in front of the podium, staring intently at the lady speaker from within touching distance, vigourously nodding his head in agreement with everything and turning to the crown to applaud with his hands above his head after most every sentence.


----------



## Casaubon (Jan 19, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> nonsense


'Nonsense', you say?
*Lambeth Council needs to spend extra £1m plus on Rushcroft Rd refurbishment due to ‘unforeseen structural defects’*

*http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/01/...unforeseen-structural-defects/#comment-899342*


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 8, 2015)

Now for even more resentment ...

Black Cultural Archives named Building of the Year  (click for more)


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 9, 2015)

I was at the awards, and it was great to see BCA take the prize in the first category to be announced - 'Conservation and Retrofit' - and then at the end to get the Prize of Prizes. Other Lambeth winners were Cyclehoop for the bike hangars (Transport and Infrastructure) Clapham Old Town (Public Spaces), and loads of shortlisted projects - incl Somerleyton Rd and Pop Brixton.

Well done all involved in the long and sometimes fraught journey in getting BCA built and opened. And you can see I Am A Promise by the Ovalhouse 13-18 drama group, their response to the Staying Power exhibition, performed in the BCA courtyard at 6pm on 14th and 17th July!


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2015)

It's great to see it up and running but are there any figures for how the place is performing? It always seem worryingly quiet when I go by.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 9, 2015)

editor said:


> It's great to see it up and running but are there any figures for how the place is performing? It always seem worrying quiet when I go by.


 it doesn't seem to be a place to go for a general mooch like a museum as the exhibition space is so small.  I'm guessing that it's performance is therefore more about education plus the value from being an archive which I couldn't really try to quantify.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2015)

editor said:


> It's great to see it up and running but are there any figures for how the place is performing? It always seem worryingly quiet when I go by.



I notice that as well.

The latest exhibition is the best one they have done so far. 

The award is for the conservation and retrofit as well as winning the overall competition.

Considering they have a cafe with a decent sized square in front they do not seem to be making much use of it. I would have thought at the very least it would be a potential money spinner. Like the Ritzy cafe is.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> it doesn't seem to be a place to go for a general mooch like a museum as the exhibition space is so small.  I'm guessing that it's performance is therefore more about education plus the value from being an archive which I couldn't really try to quantify.



I has a chat with someone who works in the field. They reckoned that whilst BCA had "skill set" to get the archives housed in new building they do not know about how to make best use of the archives and exhibition space. 

They agreed with me that the latest exhibition has been the best one. Partly as it was joint project with V&A and some well known academics.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2015)

Some photos from the cafe which is very nice:


















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/08/...ives-brixton-a-great-place-to-work-and-relax/


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Some photos from the cafe which is very nice:
> 
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/08/...ives-brixton-a-great-place-to-work-and-relax/



Thanks for this report .

Its a nice courtyard and cafe space. Good to see its open on Saturday now as it was not always open on Sat when I went to see exhibition there.

Wish they would advertise it more. Its a good spot but to be frank BCA does not always feel that inviting.


----------



## Manter (Aug 13, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Thanks for this report .
> 
> Its a nice courtyard and cafe space. Good to see its open on Saturday now as it was not always open on Sat when I went to see exhibition there.
> 
> Wish they would advertise it more. Its a good spot but to be frank BCA does not always feel that inviting.


Completely agree with you


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 13, 2015)

Great space. Went to a lovely theatre piece there by the Oval youth theatre crew. It was in the court yard and I was excited to be in a new space in Brixton. The end of the show was everyone (including audience) dancing !! I'm sure the cafe will do well, every where else is so busy.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 15, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Thanks for this report .
> 
> Its a nice courtyard and cafe space. Good to see its open on Saturday now as it was not always open on Sat when I went to see exhibition there.
> 
> Wish they would advertise it more. Its a good spot but to be frank BCA does not always feel that inviting.



Did you inform them it does not always feel that inviting?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 15, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Did you inform them it does not always feel that inviting?



No. 

Just making a comment here.


----------



## Manter (Aug 15, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Did you inform them it does not always feel that inviting?


Half the time not that inviting is doors closed and no one in sight! I have said 'oh I wondered if you were closed' before, but they don't seem that fussed. No idea what their funding model is, but a busy we'll run shop and cafe is often pretty lucrative (sad but true) in cultural/heritage.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 15, 2015)

Manter said:


> Half the time not that inviting is doors closed and no one in sight! I have said 'oh I wondered if you were closed' before, but they don't seem that fussed. No idea what their funding model is, but a busy we'll run shop and cafe is often pretty lucrative (sad but true) in cultural/heritage.



There were getting funding from the Council. This is being phased out in a couple of years time. So to stay open they will have to find alternative funds.

A cafe can make money. For cinemas like Ritzy the revenue from cafe and food sales is important- ticket sale are not enough.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2017)

Update: Lambeth Council considering funding Black Cultural Archives £540,000 for a further three years


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2017)

I went along to the Black Sound exhibition. It was smaller than I hoped but well presented. 
















Black Sound exhibition celebrates British black music at the Black Cultural Archives, Brixton


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 13, 2017)

editor said:


> I went along to the Black Sound exhibition. It was smaller than I hoped but well presented.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will check this out. I don't know what it is about BCA but I never felt it's an inviting space. They have a great building with a lot of space. The cafe could be a real moneyspinner with its location.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I will check this out. I don't know what it is about BCA but I never felt it's an inviting space. They have a great building with a lot of space. The cafe could be a real moneyspinner with its location.


I agree. There's something about the place that just doesn't seem so inviting. I was disappointed that there was so little exhibition space - upstairs was all closed off with a classroom and the archives empty and locked. I thought there'd be much more than the one floor exhibition space and small shop. Seems a wasted opportunity. 

The cafe is really nice though but it's usually sparsely attended whenever I've visited.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 13, 2017)

One of photos in Brixton Buzz piece shows Zadie Smith's latest novel Swingtime.I just read her first novel White Teeth. It's a great novel about living in multicultural Britain.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes, although I walk by BCA every day, I rarely go in. The exhibition space isn't big enough for displays of any substance and the cafe isn't exactly welcoming - unless that is you are a member of the "in-crowd", in which case you can expect an effusive welcome. Separately, it's heartbreaking that people graffiti the walls, and the other day I walked past an old man pissing on the wall facing Saltoun Road - literally pissing on his heritage. I remonstrated with him, but he was so out of it, that I don't think it registered.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2017)

It seem strange to have so little exhibition space when the building is so big.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 25, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> ... Separately, it's heartbreaking that people graffiti the walls, and the other day I walked past an old man pissing on the wall facing Saltoun Road - literally pissing on his heritage. I remonstrated with him, but he was so out of it, that I don't think it registered.


*I am sure we all agree with these concerns ...*






*... perhaps you can therefore persuade the as yet unidentified police officer shown arresting African charity workers 300m away from the Black Cultural Archives on 1 September 2016 to reassess his policing priorities.*​


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 25, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> *I am sure we all agree with these concerns ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want the coppers to start hassling street pissers?


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> You want the coppers to start hassling street pissers?


He just can't help himself posting up the same off topic picture with bold text because HIS POSTS ARE SO IMPORTANT.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 25, 2017)

Agree about the exhibition space. The proportions are all wrong. The shop is about half the size of the gallery. Well maybe it'll be reworked, new buildings can take time to get right. The courtyard is a welcome addition and it's great they can have performances of all kinds in that space. Saw some ace jazz there the other saturday, really good vibe. The Oval theatre used for a series of youth performances as well.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 26, 2017)

Went to BCA a few days ago with a friend who was visiting. Was immediately greeted by member of staff called LB, welcoming and ebullient. 2nd time I've been but the exhibition space is too small but enjoyed the exhibition. Ate in the cafe and had some delicious soup, it was just before the recent heatwave. Prices were not written up which meant you had to ask. Not great. Staff in cafe were nice as well.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Went to BCA a few days ago with a friend who was visiting. Was immediately greeted by member of staff called LB, welcoming and ebullient. 2nd time I've been but the exhibition space is too small but enjoyed the exhibition. Ate in the cafe and had some delicious soup, it was just before the recent heatwave. Prices were not written up which meant you had to ask. Not great. Staff in cafe were nice as well.


Yeah, the cafe staff are always lovely.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 24, 2017)

*Happy Birthday !*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 31, 2018)

_"More than 100 MPs today called on the government to act over a *“serious funding crisis”* facing Brixton’s Black Cultural Archives ..."_

MPs urge government action on ‘serious funding crisis’ at Brixton’s Black Cultural Archives (click for more)

​


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 1, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> _"More than 100 MPs today called on the government to act over a *“serious funding crisis”* facing Brixton’s Black Cultural Archives ..."_
> 
> MPs urge government action on ‘serious funding crisis’ at Brixton’s Black Cultural Archives (click for more)
> 
> ​




As much as I support the idea of a Black Cultural Archive what is going on here?

They got the building virtually for free from the Council, got help from Council to refurbish it plus lottery funding. Yet can't make a go of it.

Was the business plan flawed?

Is the argument now that this should be funded by central government?

If so why was this not done in the first place?

Looks like the Council are now shovelling money into the bottomless pit of BCA.

No one has asked if present management of BCA are up to the job.


----------



## MissL (Nov 2, 2018)

It would be interesting to see where visitors come from. Whether they're just locals popping in as they pass by or whether people actually travel from elsewhere. I suspect locals, as I don't think the exhibitions are substantial enough to attract people from far and wide. It needs a radical rethink to get more people through the door.


----------



## Winot (Nov 2, 2018)

MissL said:


> It would be interesting to see where visitors come from. Whether they're just locals popping in as they pass by or whether people actually travel from elsewhere. I suspect locals, as I don't think the exhibitions are substantial enough to attract people from far and wide. It needs a radical rethink to get more people through the door.



I’ve been in maybe 4-5 times (I’m a local). The exhibition space is too small and the exhibition design has been lacklustre on most occasions. The design of the entrance to the exhibition space is awkward, and on perhaps half of my visits the welcome from the person on the front desk has been equally awkward. 

I haven’t seen the archives. I don’t know to what extent the public space is an afterthought to a primary objective of being an archive, but at the moment imo it’s not a success


----------



## MissL (Nov 2, 2018)

Money's on it requiring some handsomely-remunerated consultant/s to get it right.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2018)

Winot said:


> I’ve been in maybe 4-5 times (I’m a local). The exhibition space is too small and the exhibition design has been lacklustre on most occasions. The design of the entrance to the exhibition space is awkward, and on perhaps half of my visits the welcome from the person on the front desk has been equally awkward.
> 
> I haven’t seen the archives. I don’t know to what extent the public space is an afterthought to a primary objective of being an archive, but at the moment imo it’s not a success


I agree. I think they could have done much, much more with that space. All those local stories and memories to be told, and all that talent, and all we get is none-too-inspiring exhibitions that seem to go on forever. The cafe should be the beating heart of the place, but even that seems almost empty whenever I've been.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 2, 2018)

I went in last year with a friend who runs an Afro-Caribbean organisation here in Bournemouth.  They were unfriendly, unhelpful and generally a bit up themselves.  

And yes, the cafe is a major opportunity missed.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 2, 2018)

I think that there are several problems, which taken together, sadly don't bode well for BCA.

Is it a museum or an archive ? If it's an archive, it doesn't require a fancy public building - it could be tucked away in a cheaper location, available as required for visiting scholars. Even cheaper to become a tenant of some other existing archive (National Archives in Kew ?, British Library ?), where high archival standards are guaranteed. If it's a museum, the exhibition space is too small, being hardly much bigger than my living room. You can see everything in a few minutes. I had imagined that BCA might become a draw for visiting African-Americans, as well as people from all over the UK, but it's just not big enough to be worth the detour.

I think that management may not be up to the job. Paul Reid, the Director, has been around for years, but keeps an underwhelmingly low profile. He doesn't even have a LinkedIn profile or Twitter account. Running an institution of national importance, such as BCA, is a job for a well-networked, academically-credentialed, professional - i.e. someone like the ex-Deputy Director of BCA, Doreen Foster, who recently quit BCA to start a big new job at Warwick. The Chair, Dawn Hill, is a distinguished older lady, but I wonder whether she possesses the skills or sheer relentless drive needed to secure the future of a newly-founded institution. She seems to be in a non-exec type role, while what is needed is an engaged dynamic, exec Chairman, who is a recognisable public figure. There is a big board and a lot of patrons, including Chuka, and indefatigable self-promoter Miranda Brawn, some of whom appear to be connected. I wonder whether they have been instructed to get out there and rustle up some cash.

BCA was over-budget, and late. The capital cost was entirely tax-payer funded (I can't find evidence of private donations) via the GLA, Heritage Lottery Fund and Lambeth. When project management disintegrated into chaos, Lambeth saved the day with more funding, and the deep reservoir of civic competence that it can deploy when at its best. BCA was given four years of operating funding too. And now, suddenly, there's a funding crisis. A friend of mine in this line of work told me that running an institution like this means one thing: endless fund-raising, whether taxpayer-supported or private donation. It's a grinding, all-consuming, never-ending occupation. BCA seems to have a sense of entitlement. Reid et al. have raised little cash over the past four years (see accounts, link below)

BCA seems lackadasical about exploiting its physical assets. The bookshop is small and tucked away. The cafe is (in my lived experience) a bit unfriendly. It's not signposted for passers-by, and is sparsely-provisioned. It looks rather temporary. Rooms are available for hire, but I only found this out when scrutinising the website. I have often thought that the courtyard would be a good place to hold a (lucrative) weekend market.

I have a feeling that BCA will go onto life-support, being closed almost all the time, and sacking its full-time staff. Politically, it's too embarrassing to let it collapse completely.

Doreen Foster appointed new Director of Warwick Arts Centre


Board of Trustees biographies
BLACK CULTURAL ARCHIVES LTD - Filing history (free information from Companies House)


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> No one has asked if present management of BCA are up to the job.



Someone, somewhere has:


Jobs


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 2, 2018)

Interesting comments from David McQueen - partly on how the community urbanspaceman talks about isn't being approached for major donor funding:


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 2, 2018)

quimcunx said:


> Someone, somewhere has:
> 
> 
> Jobs


That's a lot of jobs at once. And the MD role is really broad for that salary level.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 2, 2018)

quimcunx said:


> Someone, somewhere has:
> 
> 
> Jobs



Interesting to be advertising so many jobs, just as guara


snowy_again said:


> That's a lot of jobs at once. And the MD role is really broad for that salary level.


 
It looks like a replacement for Paul Reid. The timing of this set of jobs, makes me wonder whether there is some sort of quid pro quo going on: further DCMS funding in return for management restructuring


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2018)

Standard piece: 



> Paul Reid, the Director of the Black Cultural Archives told the Standard, that the centre was “a serious organisation, it’s a professional organisation, it’s a heritage organisation, which means it sits alongside all the other larger mainstream organisations, and therefore it needs to be supported, it needs to be financed to do that.”
> 
> “This work that we do changes lives, it changes communities. It means that when people are trying to make sense of themselves and society, there is a place where that research can take place.”
> 
> “The work of the Black Cultural Archives can be aligned to issues around knife crime and gun crime, and it can be aligned to the big issues today around Windrush, around Brexit, around immigration.”




The Black Cultural Archives could close because of a funding crisis


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 2, 2018)

Hmm Tracey Crouch has just left DCMS after digging her heels in over Fixed Odds betting terminals, so whether there's anyone there who can negotiate? She was heritage before that - so would have been involved in the original funding approvals. 

The MD role focuses on commercial partnerships where as disapora and higher value individual giving seems what they are closer to. 

Ed's repeated link to the Standard article is right though - it's a national archive - all of which receive core funding except BCA who seem to have inherited the tapering of their core funds in return for a basic large capital grant.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Standard piece:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paul Reid career started out in Lambeth Council. Second in command to Jo Negrini as the Brixton neighborhood manager.

Both he and Negrini did all right for themselves. Negrini now Chief executive at Croydon. Paul high status post in Lambeth as head of BCA.

They are both bureaucratics who have done well under New Labour. Respected members of community. With good salaries.

What particularly annoys me about what Reid says in ES article is that BCA is relevant to issues like knife crimes. How? I don't see it.

Paul has done alright for himself. But given the paid opportunity he hasnt come up with the goods.

I'm all for preserving history. I don't want it to be used to give New Labour types nice jobs.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Readers might be interested to know that the first director of the Black Cultural Archives - when it was opposite the Dog Star - is still apparently around and promoting his take on the Black presence in Britain.

He wrote this article for Hinde Street Methodist Church in April 2015.
Culture and Truth- by Sam Walker

I found Sam Walker a kind and genial man, but presumably the survival deal for BCA meant he had to be replaced by a council officer. In any event if you look on Companies House you will see Sam resigned as a director in 2002.

I think Sam deserves credit for making the appropriate academic and cultural links which enabled the project to continue - at least until now. Older residents will remember that although the BCA in Coldharbour Lane was in an office above an African artefact shop, they were not running the shop. The shop was separate (presumably also tenants of Lambeth Council like BCA).

What is surprising now is that BCA has directors that are management consultants, resources directors, training consultants etc etc and yet is apparently failing 4 years after re-launch.

Poor old Sam kept going through thick and thin until Lambeth decided to swallow the BCA in order to sell their premises off as a Hip Hop Chip Shop. C'est la vie (as we can still say before Brexit).


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2018)

Buzzed: Opinion: What future for the Black Cultural Archives at Raleigh Hall, Brixton?


----------



## Cold Harbour (Nov 6, 2018)

CH1 said:


> What is surprising now is that BCA has directors that are management consultants, resources directors, training consultants etc etc and yet is apparently failing 4 years after re-launch.
> 
> Poor old Sam kept going through thick and thin until Lambeth decided to swallow the BCA in order to sell their premises off as a Hip Hop Chip Shop. C'est la vie (as we can still say before Brexit).



Cultural resources like archives rarely 'make money', but clever financing can mean they break even and raise their profile. Specific sponsorship of particular roles (education officer, mental health engagement officer, youth worker etc etc. even a gang expert maybe yes) can be more effective than a whole load of directors.  If they are sponsored by lottery or other public/charity funds they are rigorously audited. If they are sponsored by big business then not so much auditing, but loads of free PR etc - why not approach big black British business - or business that have made money from black Britain anyway. Virgin spring to mind...or international businesses like Western Union, Wray and Nephew, Air Jamaica? It would only cost £30K to pay for a museum or archive person to run a really decent engagement programme, small change to those guys.


----------



## sw16er (Nov 7, 2018)

My take on the BCA is that I have visited on numerous occasions both on my own and with my family. Some of the exhibitions they have put on over the years have been outstanding, though the lack of advertising really does not do them any favours.

I have always viewed the BCA as somewhat sitting on the side in Brixton, especially "Nu Brixton".

I do agree with the post above in regards to funding, and I have often wondered if they have high profile "Black" British supporters pouring money into the organisation, evidently not.

It will be a shame to see it go, Brixton / Lambeth needs a cultural spot like this. Maybe the place requires a facelift in terms of how it is run, it does have too much of a laidback vibe to the place IMO.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2018)

Given its central location, the BCA should be the living, breathing heart of Brixton, engaging locals and visitors, but instead it's been a quiet backwater from day one.

The cafe is in particular a real lost opportunity.


----------



## soupdragon (Nov 7, 2018)

That it's difficult to tell where the main door is is also a problem.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 8, 2018)

www.brixtonblog.com/british-library-launches-windrush-stories-online-learning-resource/53529I

www.bl.uk/events/windrush-songs-in-a-strange-land

The British Library has just launched "Windrush Stories", following on from its exhibition "Windrush: Songs in a Strange Land", which was open for five months earlier this year. The BL has a lot of notable material that overlaps with BCA's remit, and the BL makes a good job of displaying it. It's striking that there does not appear to be any evidence of BCA involvement with the BL's activities. It's another sign of BCA's lacklustre efforts to engage.

www.bl.uk/windrush/about-the-project


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 8, 2018)

_"The British Library’s income for 2017/18 was *£120.8m* (£118.0m in 2016/17), of which £93.4m or 77% was Grant in Aid (£93.9m or 80% in 2016/17). Grant in Aid is the Library’s primary source of funding, received from the Department for Digital, Culture, Media and Sport (DCMS)."_

(Source:  British Library Annual Report and Accounts 2017/18)

The British Library was created by an act of parliament, effectly as part of the state.

The Black Cultural Archives were created as a result of the vision and activism of a small group of African activists from the Caribbean in the early 1980s. 

No amount of 'engagement' is likely to be able to bridge that gap in reality.


----------



## alcopop (Nov 8, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> _"The British Library’s income for 2017/18 was *£120.8m* (£118.0m in 2016/17), of which £93.4m or 77% was Grant in Aid (£93.9m or 80% in 2016/17). Grant in Aid is the Library’s primary source of funding, received from the Department for Digital, Culture, Media and Sport (DCMS)."_
> 
> (Source:  British Library Annual Report and Accounts 2017/18)
> 
> ...


I don’t think you can compare the British library with the bca can you?


----------



## Cold Harbour (Nov 8, 2018)

alcopop said:


> I don’t think you can compare the British library with the bca can you?


No, because the BL is a 'National' institution, like the British Museum etc.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 8, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> _"The British Library’s income for 2017/18 was *£120.8m* (£118.0m in 2016/17), of which £93.4m or 77% was Grant in Aid (£93.9m or 80% in 2016/17). Grant in Aid is the Library’s primary source of funding, received from the Department for Digital, Culture, Media and Sport (DCMS)."_
> 
> (Source:  British Library Annual Report and Accounts 2017/18)
> 
> ...



Of course the BL and the BCA can't be  compared. The BL is an institution of global significance, which looks after items of huge cultural importance.  

What I am saying is that there was a BL exhibition, centering on BCA's core interests, and BCA was nowhere to be seen as a collaborator.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 8, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> What particularly annoys me about what Reid says in ES article is that BCA is relevant to issues like knife crimes. How? I don't see it.


I would imagine that he makes the assertion based on his knowledge and experience.

Mr Reid holds a Masters Degree in Multicultural Urban Education. Certificate in Youth & Community Work, Diploma in Independent Studies and Certificate & Diploma in Management.   At the time that he joined the Black Cultural Archives, he had over 25 years experience in community development work, including as the Team Leader for a Borough-wise Specialist Youth Work Team that delivered a range of targeted programmes (gender specific, Black young people, refugee and asylum seekers) for young adults.

He was also a member of the Phoenix Consortium that aimed to work with the 50 most prolific offenders in the London Borough of Lambeth, in addition to being Vice Chair for Lambeth’s Commission into Gang and Gun Crime.

He was also well-known to many in the local community for founding and delivering African-Centred rites of passage programmes to young African men.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 9, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> I would imagine that he makes the assertion based on his knowledge and experience.
> 
> Mr Reid holds a Masters Degree in Multicultural Urban Education. Certificate in Youth & Community Work, Diploma in Independent Studies and Certificate & Diploma in Management.   At the time that he joined the Black Cultural Archives, he had over 25 years experience in community development work, including as the Team Leader for a Borough-wise Specialist Youth Work Team that delivered a range of targeted programmes (gender specific, Black young people, refugee and asylum seekers) for young adults.
> 
> ...



I remember him from his days as second in command to Jo Negrini. Then Brixton Town centre manager.

The Town centre manager idea was to engage local community in their area. Except when one asked questions. I remember Reid telling me I was someone who "liked to do things on the outside".

I couldn't give a shit about his qualifications. He worked his way up the greasy pole of New Labour Lambeth then didn't deliver.

The BCA has no relevance that I see to  "knife crime".

I will continue "working on the outside" in my small way on projects like Grove  adventure playground. Which actually do something for young people.

Reid is part of the New Labour establishment that do well out of running Lambeth.

Im sure if he leaves BCA he will get fixed up with new lucrative job.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 9, 2018)

Maybe the BCA would better as be part of the NL. It would seem the BCA is trying to do a national cultural job with lambeth library funding which we all know is laughable.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Nov 9, 2018)

19sixtysix said:


> Maybe the BCA would better as be part of the NL. It would seem the BCA is trying to do a national cultural job with lambeth library funding which we all know is laughable.


Absolutely agree the BCA should be a 'national archive', also the Womens' Library, which is in financial difficulty too. You might even put it down to the racist patriarchy, but saying that out loud to the (mainly) white middle-aged men in DCMS, Arts Council England etc rarely gets you anywhere.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 10, 2018)

From the vault - a post at the start of this thead a dozen years ago:



lang rabbie said:


> These images probably give a better idea of how the site would be laid out.
> 
> [dead links to images]
> 
> ...


In my view, the Raleigh Hall site was too small and the BCA brief was too limited ever to be viable as a separate institution.

However, the large P and small p political commitments given to keep the Black Cultural Archives as a black-led charity independent of all other bodies meant that bringing its collections under the wing of another custodian or forming a consortium to run a borough heritage centre on the site was probably never a runner, and this has led Lambeth holding the funding baby.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 10, 2018)

lang rabbie said:


> In my view, the Raleigh Hall site was too small and the BCA brief was too limited ever to be viable as a separate institution.


This is one of those "what might have been" situations.

The original Rayleigh Hall (Liberal Club pre 1900 or so) had the house (now the BCA) and a public hall. The hall part - which passed into private ownership through council negligence - would have made a useful addition to the present BCA.

However there is no overlap here. The occupiers of the hall secured "squatters rights" before the site ever came into contention as the home of the BCA. In fact in a way the BCA project was the solution to Lambeth Council's problem. What do you do with a derelict house fronting onto the new Windrush Square?

People may not know that BCA originally wanted a site on the corner of Somerleyton Road and Coldharbour Lane (outside the barrier block). This could have happened if the council had granted L&Q or Metropolitan (forget which) the right to build a block of flats there - with BCA premises on the ground floor. This was not accepted by Lambeth's Environmental Services committee in 1998.

Actually I'm pretty relexed about still having a green space outside the barrier block - and I doubt if either Metropolitan or L & Q had built flats that THEIR space for the BCA would have resoled the problems people are complaining about in this tread.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Actually I'm pretty relexed about still having a green space outside the barrier block - and I doubt if either Metropolitan or L & Q had built flats that THEIR space for the BCA would have resoled the problems people are complaining about in this tread.


I'll fight to protect that space TO THE DEATH!


----------



## urbanspaceman (Dec 15, 2018)

London's Black Cultural Archives get £200,000 stopgap funding for survival

Culture Secretary steps into secure Black Cultural Archives' future

£200,000 is enough to keep BCA going for a few months, but it's not a solution in itself. The DCMS announcement could be read as suggesting that there will be a shake-up at BCA. But I don't think the government will allow BCA to collapse, as it would give new impetus to the Windrush story - could be weaponised as another example of government disrespect for the Windrush generation. Separately, I wonder what effect the newly-imposed £3 exhibition charge will have ?


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

A £3 admission charge is going to ensure that the place is even emptier than it already is.


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 15, 2018)

It will exclude some the poorest in the area


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 15, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> It will exclude some the poorest in the area


----------



## Angellic (Dec 15, 2018)

The ICA, when faced with a similar financial crisis,closed on Mondays and reduced opening times to  cut costs.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Dec 15, 2018)

Angellic said:


> The ICA, when faced with a similar financial crisis,closed on Mondays and reduced opening times to  cut costs.



Yes, and that's what I speculate may happen at BCA. 

Here are the current opening times:
*
BCA*
_Monday			 Closed _
_Tuesday 10:00 – 18:00 _
_Wednesday 10:00 – 18:00 _
_Thursday 10:00 – 18:00***_
_Friday 10:00 – 18:00 _
_Saturday 10:00 – 18:00 _
_Sunday Closed _
_*Open until 19:00 every second Thursday of the month._

*Reading Room*
_Monday			 Closed _
_Tuesday Closed _
_Wednesday 10:00 – 16:00 _
_Thursday 10:00 – 16:00***_
_Friday 10:00 – 16:00 _
_Saturday Closed _
_Sunday Closed_

It's only too easy to imagine them adopting the Reading Room times for the whole building. There are some obvious steps they could take though:

push the cafe harder - put a big sign outside, expand the menu, and publicise it better on the website and social media. 
use the courtyard better - perhaps for a night food market, or farmers' market
it's rather amazing that the only identification carrying the BCA name is a thin red banner running vertically down the side of the building.

Very difficult to read from the road. I wonder how many tens of thousands of people pass by every day on the bus, without any idea of what the building is. There should be a big - horizontal - sign across the front of the new annex part of the building, clearly visible to passing traffic.​


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

urbanspaceman said:


> Yes, and that's what I speculate may happen at BCA.
> 
> Here are the current opening times:
> 
> ...


They've stuck what looks like a big garish LCD screen on the side of the building.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

Posted on FB: 



> I tried to book the Last Poets there they didn't want to know


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 15, 2018)

editor said:


> They've stuck what looks like a big garish LCD screen on the side of the building.


A projector I thought when I was outside the other day. Couldn’t quite tell but it didn’t look sharp enough to be a screen.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 15, 2018)

urbanspaceman said:


> Yes, and that's what I speculate may happen at BCA.
> 
> Here are the current opening times:
> 
> ...



That new grant will have strings to it - full new business plan review, cash flow forecast and fundraising & marketing strategy at least, plus some stuff on governance. The m&f plan will need to turn around their current apparent ‘build it and they will come’ approach.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 8, 2019)

blackculturalarchives.org/blog/2019/2/7/black-cultural-archives-appoints-new-managing-director

BCA has a new MD, Arike Oke, and the lacklustre tenure of Paul Reid is finished. This change is surely the quid pro quo for the recent emergency funding from DCMS. AO has varied and very relevant experience for the job. Let's hope for her success.

_*Wednesday 6 February 2019, London, United Kingdom* --- Black Cultural Archives (BCA) has appointed Arike Oke as its new Managing Director. From Monday 4 March, Arike will lead the only national heritage centre dedicated to collecting, preserving and celebrating the histories of African and Caribbean people in Britain.

Arike has extensive experience in the heritage and cultural sector and a long track record in leading large and complex, multiple-stakeholder initiatives. She is a standing board member of the National Archives’ programme to transform the UK archives sector, Unlocking Archives, is a BAFTA Heritage Board member, and previously had an integral role in redeveloping Wellcome Collection’s approach to archives.

Her role will be to drive BCA’s mission to use its unique collection to promote the teaching, learning and understanding of African and Caribbean people’s history and heritage in Britain, as well as leading the strategic development of BCA, delivering against a Business Plan and fundraising strategy for the long-term sustainability for the organisation.

Arike Oke said: “I am delighted to become the new Managing Director of BCA, building on the achievements of Paul Reid and his team. I am a passionate advocate of communities and heritage, and I take pride in working with people and on projects who share the ethos of creating a positive future for all. I’m looking forward to working with my new colleagues, the Board, patrons, the local community, and our wider society to take BCA into its next phase. Black Cultural Archives is the home of Black British history, and is the conduit for telling our new, and old, stories. I'm excited to lead BCA to fulfil its potential as innovative, dynamic, and at the heart of our national conversation.”

Arike’s achievements include chairing Hull’s first Black History Month committee, securing significant funding for, as well as programming and managing, a national cross-sector multi-platform programme to commemorate Rambert’s 90th and helping to create the current UK Strategic Vision for Archives.

Dawn Hill, Chair, BCA said: “Arike is the perfect person to join BCA as Managing Director and we are thrilled to have her become part of the team. She shares our vision for the future of BCA and is bringing a wealth of experience, energy and creativity to the role.”

Of his tenure at BCA and Arike’s appointment current Director, Paul Reid, said "Through the lens of African and African-Caribbean history and heritage, BCA’s Founders set out to establish a lasting legacy to our Ancestors. Len Garrison’s poem 'Where are all our monuments' posed a key question. I’m pleased with what we achieved during my time as Director and that we now have a greater commitment to changing the teaching and understanding of British history.

I am also excited by Arike Oke’s appointment as Managing Director, who I am sure will, with her team, continue to realise the vision."

Paul will be leaving his role on 28 February 2019._


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> blackculturalarchives.org/blog/2019/2/7/black-cultural-archives-appoints-new-managing-director
> 
> BCA has a new MD, Arike Oke, and the lacklustre tenure of Paul Reid is finished. This change is surely the quid pro quo for the recent emergency funding from DCMS. AO has varied and very relevant experience for the job. Let's hope for her success.
> 
> ...



Any views on Reid being given his marching orders GarveyLives ? 

You were posting what a great guy he is in response to my less than enthusiastic view of him. 

Perhaps Reid can get a job in a Council again. Would suit him.

I really hope the new person opens up the BCA and makes full use of the building.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 7, 2019)

I sent this note to Arike Oke, and she responded. Perhaps other Urbanites might post their suggestions/observations about BCA here in this thread, and I will collate them and pass them on to her. It would be a real shame were BCA to fold -  we Urbanites might be able to contribute some useful thoughts.

*"Congratulation on your new job.*
_I live two minutes' walk from the BCA, and have passed the site on my way to the tube station for the past 35 years. I was thrilled to see the fine new building that emerged from the previous ruin, but disappointed by the low energy tenure of your predecessor. You can see that BCA is discussed on local message board Urban75: Recent Posts | urban75 forums Please allow me to make some unsolicited suggestions: 1) replace the difficult-to-read, narrow, side-facing, vertical BCA sign, with a big horizontal placard on the front of the building; I bet most passing pedestrians and bus passengers do not know what BCA is.  2) Improve and publicise the cafe. It looks improvised and sparse. And it's cliquey - the staff welcome some visitors like long-lost friends, but are offhand to others (including, yes, me). 3) Rather than offering a "me-too" menu, perhaps the cafe could offer Caribbean and/or African snacks. There are so many existing such restaurants in the neighbourhood. Perhaps you could outsource catering operations entirely to one such. 4) The courtyard would make a good venue for a craft/farmer's/cultural heritage market. 5) Room hire - this is terribly under-promoted on the website. And there is no BCA entry on venue hire websites, e.g. hirespace.com 6) Why not introduce yourself on U75, Brixtonblog.com, brixtonbuzz.com and Twitter ?
_
_Arike Oke sent the following message at 7:32 PM
Thank you Urbanspaceman, And great suggestions! I'm afraid that I only log into linked in once in a while.   Would you mind sending your suggestions to me care of the info@bcaheritage.org.uk"_


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 7, 2019)

... meanwhile ...

_"Architect Sir David Adjaye has called for *a "long overdue" museum celebrating black culture* in Britain.

He believes it would help generations of black children to feel part of "the language, DNA and roots" of the UK ..."_

UK needs black culture museum, says architect Sir David Adjaye


----------



## CH1 (Mar 8, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> ... meanwhile ...
> _"Architect Sir David Adjaye has called for *a "long overdue" museum celebrating black culture* in Britain.
> He believes it would help generations of black children to feel part of "the language, DNA and roots" of the UK ..."_
> UK needs black culture museum, says architect Sir David Adjaye


That's an interesting quote.

I don't suppose David Adjaye is too rooted in "the community". He married in the crypt of St Pauls Cathedral, for example. Chris Offilli was best man.
Renowned British-Ghanaian architect weds model

Will Gompertz (who was conducting the BBC interview in your link) has probably never travelled south of the river apart from the Tate Modern.

BCA was the result of community activists persisting with a vision. Will Gompertz and David Adjaye are all about the gift of visions by "the artist" as hyped and arranged thorough the billionaire international art market.  Stringing up in prospect if Momentum takes power!


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 8, 2019)

CH1 said:


> BCA was the result of community activists persisting with a vision.



I would make a modest proposal that before they get any new signs made or relocated, the new management team reconsider the name under which they operate.  

"Cultural" and "archives" must surely be two of the most off-putting words when trying to get new audiences - and as a combination they are deadly.  

I completely understand how the original founders of BCA a generation ago wanted black history to be taken as "seriously" as that of dead white European males, and therefore came up with the name, but I think it is now counterproductive.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 9, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> ... meanwhile ...
> 
> _"Architect Sir David Adjaye has called for *a "long overdue" museum celebrating black culture* in Britain.
> 
> ...



This shows how little public impact the BCA in its new home has had. He apparently doesn't know that UK has a public institution for Black culture and history already established.

As you were so supportive of the previous head of the BCA what is your view on him being replaced?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 9, 2019)

A museum and an archive are two different things.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 10, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> A museum and an archive are two different things.



I thought that point of setting up the BCA in the new building was to make it a public institution. It has a cafe, exhibition space, shop and courtyard.

If it was the remain purely an archive it could have been set up in a less public building and with less expense. Making its main purpose as an archive more sustainable over long term.

imo the present building for BCA is botched hybrid of an archive and museum. It wasn't thought through clearly when designed and funded. 

Also I thought a lot of museums were also archives. Tate, British museum show part of the objects they have. A lot are in storage. The Tate for example still acquires works. So many museums also have archive/ conservation section.


----------



## blameless77 (Mar 10, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I thought that point of setting up the BCA in the new building was to make it a public institution. It has a cafe, exhibition space, shop and courtyard.
> 
> If it was the remain purely an archive it could have been set up in a less public building and with less expense. Making its main purpose as an archive more sustainable over long term.
> 
> ...




Tate’s archive is in a warehouse in deepest Bermondsey, which kind reinforces your point about archive v museum. Agreed - a lot more outreach is needed, and ‘inreach’ from the community, if that’s a thing


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 5, 2019)

I've just found this interview with some of the new BCA management:

BCA’s new head Arike Oke says archives are a world to explore not just a record of the past

Arike Oke, head of the Black Cultural Archives on Brixton’s Windrush Square talks to Leslie Manasseh about her new job
The Black Cultural Archives is a unique, national institution that collects, preserves and celebrates the lives and history of Black people in Britain.

Arike Oke is its new managing director. She had been in post for just 26 hours when I met her to talk about what she hopes to achieve.

She can bring archives to life. In place of dry, dusty images of files locked in a basement, she talks with passion and enthusiasm about archives as living histories and testimonies to the past.

“The power of archives (relates to) our identity and community, and how we understand our place in the world. They are stories of activism, struggles and success.”

She worked in heritage for 15 years, after growing up in Hull in Yorkshire and Bauchi in Nigeria. It was while she was working as a registrar of births that she discovered her love of peoples’ stories. Working for BCA is obviously a high point in a career dedicated to connecting people with their history.

Arike describes the BCA as “the home for Black British history which goes beyond documentary heritage. We also have photos, objects, videos and oral histories … and the power of archives is that you can choose your own path through them” The archives are a world to explore, not simply a record of the past.

Why did she want the job and what is she planning to do? “I completely believe in the vision, and I want to realise BCA’s full potential. “The key to this is collaboration. I want to bring people together to talk about what BCA can do for Brixton and the community.

“How we can build on our achievements, and how we can best articulate our vision, and focus on what makes BCA unique”. Arike is very much in listening mode. She obviously has ideas, but wants to take them forward collectively.

It’s clear that she is also very ambitious for BCA. She believes it should be part of the national conversation. “We have something meaningful to say which can make a difference to society”.

Following BCA’s high profile involvement supporting members of the Windrush generation, Arike wants BCA to continue to support the communities it serves.

She also plans to build partnerships with cities across the country, strengthening BCA’s reach and influence.

She relishes the challenges ahead because “that’s what makes the job interesting”. One of them will be making the BCA a sustainable organisation. “We’re a mission-based organisation, not a fundraising one, but we have to think about finances quite carefully.”

All in all, Arike has a very full in tray.

Her message to Brixton Blog readers? “Thanks so much for your support and please keep coming to us with your ideas, your creativity, your opinions, and even your criticism.”


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2019)

That reads like one of those all-positive articles in business magazines. I'm none the wiser about what she's actually going to do to improve things.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 5, 2019)

Given that the article states she's been in the job 26 hours, she's probably planning on working out what needs to be done by asking people, rather than delivering an idea she's concocted alone?


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> Given that the article states she's been in the job 26 hours, she's probably planning on working out what needs to be done by asking people, rather than delivering an idea she's concocted alone?


If that's the kind of interview that you like reading, enjoy.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2019)

editor said:


> That reads like one of those all-positive articles in business magazines. I'm none the wiser about what she's actually going to do to improve things.



I agree. 

Take this from her interview:


> “We’re a mission-based organisation, not a fundraising one, but we have to think about finances quite carefully.”



Where do I start?

This reads as meaningless.

The whole recent problem with BCA is lack of funds. So fundraising is part of her job. Not that I agree with that is how it should be. But its going to be major part of her job.


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 6, 2019)

editor said:


> That reads like one of those all-positive articles in business magazines. I'm none the wiser about what she's actually going to do to improve things.


I think she will be brilliant. She’s previously worked at wellcome collection, and is already thinking about how to bring the community in. Exactly what BCA needs imho


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2019)

blameless77 said:


> I think she will be brilliant. She’s previously worked at wellcome collection, and is already thinking about how to bring the community in. Exactly what BCA needs imho


I hope so.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 8, 2019)

Looks like she's ahead of us all: Up close and personal with Arike Oke, BCA's Managing Director 

*What are your hopes for BCA?*

BCA is the home of Black British history, a beacon and a promise. We have got this far, we’ve got our building, we’ve got our foundational collections. Now it’s time to establish our voice and to return to our founding purpose. We can correct the omissions and erasures in British history. We can make sure that Black British people have a voice in the national agenda. We can support new and emerging talent. We can be part of the community, as a platform and collaborator.

*What are you looking forward to over the coming months at BCA?*

Over the next few months I’ll be getting my head down *to stabilise BCA’s finances and partnerships.* We are assembling a cracking team around the BCA, and I’m looking forward to working with them, to meeting, listening to, and working with BCA’s family, supporters and communities, and to opening the windows and doors to let the fresh air of creativity back into the building.

*How would you like to engage with the community in and around BCA?*

I want there to be conversations, not just hearing but listening to the community’s ideas, hopes and priorities. BCA is more than the headquarters at Windrush Square, but the building should become an asset for the community too. How we achieve that at the same time as making the building work to support BCA’s core mission and funding needs will take trial and error, mutual understanding, patience and creativity.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> Looks like she's ahead of us all: Up close and personal with Arike Oke, BCA's Managing Director
> 
> *What are your hopes for BCA?*
> 
> ...


That's much more interesting. I'll share that on Buzz.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Apr 8, 2019)

BCA has also just been awarded £25,000 from the £500,000 Windrush Day grant Scheme 2019 fund, for "_Digitisation of Archives, Exhibition and Summer Programme_". I think that this is another central government attempt to keep BCA alive, as it would be so politically embarrassing for it to collapse: £25k is the maximum that can be awarded to a single recipient; the purpose looks like funding merely for the normal activities of BCA, rather than anything specific; the £200k awarded at the end of last year won't last for ever.

www.gov.uk/government/news/communities-across-the-country-given-500000-to-commemorate-windrush-generation


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 8, 2019)

Funding will be restricted in that grant programme - not just for them to do what they want with (so a smallish project, with a time frame, a set of outputs / events, an agreed budget etc.) and judging by the lead time for it, someone must have applied in Nov 18 to secure the funds: Windrush Day Grant 2019


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> BCA has also just been awarded £25,000 from the £500,000 Windrush Day grant Scheme 2019 fund, for "_Digitisation of Archives, Exhibition and Summer Programme_". I think that this is another central government attempt to keep BCA alive, as it would be so politically embarrassing for it to collapse: £25k is the maximum that can be awarded to a single recipient; the purpose looks like funding merely for the normal activities of BCA, rather than anything specific; the £200k awarded at the end of last year won't last for ever.
> 
> www.gov.uk/government/news/communities-across-the-country-given-500000-to-commemorate-windrush-generation



I don't understand this.

The same government that has been trying to send the Windrush generation back to where they came from is now asking us to celebrate their contribution to British society.

What's the catch?

Is this funding, not a lot for a government, an exercise in limiting reputational damage to the Tories for the "hostile environment" policy perhaps?

I don't see anything in the celebration about the legacy of Enoch Powell and racism. Windrush generation weren't welcomed with open arms by everyone.


----------



## snowy_again (May 31, 2019)

So their digital marketing has stepped up with more events, fundraising, food etc:

What's on at Black Cultural Archives | May 2019


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2019)

Yet more money going to the Black Cultural Archives
Black Cultural Archives thrown another financial lifeline by Lambeth Council


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 30, 2019)

The linked document suggests it's a recommendation - the decision date is 09-Sept


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> The linked document suggests it's a recommendation - the decision date is 09-Sept


The opening para: "Lambeth council *look set *to hand the Black Cultural Archives (BCA) another financial lifeline according to a recently released report" - and the council has recommended the funding in that report. I think it's unlikely it won't happen.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2019)

> The BCA now has a new staff structure in place, have reviewed
> their café, shop and hires offer and introduced admissions charging for key exhibitions and events.



From the Council report. Charging for admission doesn't go well with impact on equaility. Charging will exclude section of local community.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 26, 2021)

Veteran Cultural activist *Ansel Wong* has been appointed chair of the Black Cultural Archives Board.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 5, 2021)

And he's gone.

Allegation of sexual misconduct pre-dating his time at BCA.











						Black Cultural Archives Chair on Voluntary Leave of Absence — Black Cultural Archives
					

Black Cultural Archives Chair of the Board Ansel Wong CBE has taken a voluntary leave of absence as a result of an allegation of sexual misconduct.




					blackculturalarchives.org


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 5, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Veteran Cultural activist *Ansel Wong* has been appointed chair of the Black Cultural Archives Board.



Unsurprising:

Black Cultural Archives Chair on Voluntary Leave of Absence

Given the litany of complaints that have emerged since *Wong's* appointment was revealed, which include, but _are not limited to_, allegations of sexual misconduct while previously employed in Brixton, his position was untenable.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Unsurprising:
> 
> Black Cultural Archives Chair on Voluntary Leave of Absence
> 
> Given the litany of complaints that have emerged since *Wong's* appointment was revealed, which include, but _are not limited to_, allegations of sexual misconduct while previously employed in Brixton, his position was untenable.


Which complaints, where? Can you provide some links please?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 5, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Unsurprising:
> 
> Black Cultural Archives Chair on Voluntary Leave of Absence
> 
> Given the litany of complaints that have emerged since *Wong's* appointment was revealed, which include, but _are not limited to_, allegations of sexual misconduct while previously employed in Brixton, his position was untenable.


Don't leave us hanging - what are these complaints you refer to ?


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Unsurprising:
> 
> Black Cultural Archives Chair on Voluntary Leave of Absence
> 
> Given the litany of complaints that have emerged since *Wong's* appointment was revealed, which include, but _are not limited to_, allegations of sexual misconduct while previously employed in Brixton, his position was untenable.


You CAN NOT post up such allegations here and not provide supporting evidence when asked to do so as it puts the entire site at risk of legal action.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2021)

editor said:


> You CAN NOT post up such allegations here and not provide supporting evidence when asked to do so as it puts the entire site at risk of legal action.


have you read the link? but like you i'd like support for the 'but not limited to'.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> have you read the link? but like you i'd like support for the 'but not limited to'.


yes I have. Obviously. And it mentions an "allegation of sexual impropriety against him was brought to the attention of the Board." 

But GarveyLives has clearly alluded to other incidents, which I'd like him/her to now back up.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 18, 2021)

Despite its serious error of judgement in the appointment of *Amsel Wong* as Chairman, it it good to hear that the Black Cultural Archives has now resigned from its position on the government working party on the Windrush scandal over the farcical report of the 'Commission on Race and Ethnic Disparities'.

The Black Cultural Archives full statement on the farcical report covers several issues with the report including the minimisation of the ongoing effects of the transatlantic slave 'trade', the importance of independent research, historical context and the findings of Wendy Williams' 2020 report on the Windrush Scandal:

Black Cultural Archives: response to the March 2021 Commission on Race and Ethnic Disparities report


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 3, 2021)

Recruiting a new chair and 3 new trustees today.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 3, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> Recruiting a new chair and 3 new trustees today.


Here is the job ad: 






						Jobs at Black Cultural Archives — Black Cultural Archives
					

Jobs at Black Cultural Archives




					blackculturalarchives.org


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 3, 2021)

Usually, I love saying I told you so. I mean really love it. But not this time.

*My prediction in 2018:*
===========================================================================
Yes, and that's what I speculate may happen at BCA.

Here are the current opening times:

_BCA
Monday Closed 
Tuesday 10:00 – 18:00 
Wednesday 10:00 – 18:00 
Thursday 10:00 – 18:00*
Friday 10:00 – 18:00 
Saturday 10:00 – 18:00 
Sunday Closed 
*Open until 19:00 every second Thursday of the month.

Reading Room
Monday Closed 
Tuesday Closed 
Wednesday 10:00 – 16:00 
Thursday 10:00 – 16:00*
Friday 10:00 – 16:00 
Saturday Closed 
Sunday Closed_

It's only too easy to imagine them adopting the Reading Room times for the whole building



*And the current situation*
===========================================================================

Monday CLOSED
Tuesday CLOSED
Wednesday CLOSED
Thursday 11:30 - 17:00
Friday 11:30 - 17:00
Saturday 11:30 - 17:00
Sunday CLOSED 

_Reading Room_
Monday CLOSED
Tuesday CLOSED
Wednesday CLOSED
Thursday 12:30 - 16.30
Friday 12:30 - 16.30
Saturday 12:30 - 16.30
Sunday CLOSED

===========================================================================
40 hours per week down to 16. I hate to see this slow death of the BCA.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 3, 2021)

Covid and arts funding impact though isn't it?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 3, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> Covid and arts funding impact though isn't it?


I don't know. BCA was just plain closed during the worst of the pandemic. And this survey suggests that the new opening hours are perduring (BCA says "future opening hours"):









						Black Cultural Archives Reading Room Opening Hours and Access
					

As we move towards re-opening our building and reading room services, we'd love to hear from you about our future opening hours.




					docs.google.com


----------



## nagapie (Aug 3, 2021)

Breathe
					

Effortless people admin



					hr.breathehr.com
				




Jobs


----------



## CH1 (Aug 3, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Breathe
> 
> 
> Effortless people admin
> ...


I never knew they were inspired by Queen Mother Moore. Queen Mother Moore - Wikipedia
The traditional founder used to be said to be Len Garrison. Len Garrison - Wikipedia


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 4, 2021)

urbanspaceman said:


> I don't know. BCA was just plain closed during the worst of the pandemic. And this survey suggests that the new opening hours are perduring (BCA says "future opening hours"):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but as an archive it has fixed running costs (the building, the contents etc) which they could have claimed emergency funds for from heritage lottery etc. 

I guess part of the complication is that it’s an archive and not an exhibition space - the archive being harder to raise funds for esp post covid.

Most funders carried on funding organisations they were already working with -and weren’t taking applications for money from anyone else so bca had a smaller pool of options.

The change in leadership can’t be helping, but hopefully the new ones will deliver when recruited.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> Yes but as an archive it has fixed running costs (the building, the contents etc) which they could have claimed emergency funds for from heritage lottery etc.
> 
> I guess part of the complication is that it’s an archive and not an exhibition space - the archive being harder to raise funds for esp post covid.
> 
> ...


I know they've had problems because of Covid but the place seems to have under-performed since it opened. They're right in the heart of Brixton and they've got a large open air courtyard that is barely used for anything.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 4, 2021)

editor said:


> I know they've had problems because of Covid but the place seems to have under-performed since it opened. They're right in the heart of Brixton and they've got a large open air courtyard that is barely used for anything.


Agreed. My local secondary school would like some educational events. Nothing even in black history months.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 4, 2021)

Yeah, I agree with Ed and Nagapie - their business plan doesn’t seem to include events, cafe income or outreach activities, which makes it difficult to financially sustain.

The previous approach seemed to be diaspora major gifts fundraising- which seems to be shifting slowly.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Agreed. My local secondary school would like some educational events. Nothing even in black history months.


And if they don't want to use the outdoor space, they could rent it out and earn some money back.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 26, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Unsurprising:
> 
> Black Cultural Archives Chair on Voluntary Leave of Absence
> 
> Given the litany of complaints that have emerged since *Wong's* appointment was revealed, which include, but _are not limited to_, allegations of sexual misconduct while previously employed in Brixton, his position was untenable.









(Source:  Scottish Council on Archives)

*It is time that Arike Oke also goes and makes way for fresh leadership.*​


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 26, 2021)

Why? She’s executive not trustee so has no control over governance


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 26, 2021)

Arike Oke has resigned



​



Arike Oke,
Managing Director departs
Black Cultural Archives
on 30 October.​



The board of trustees of Black Cultural Archives (BCA) has today announced that Arike Oke is to step down as Managing Director at the end of BCA's Black Futures Month in October. Arike will remain in an advisory capacity as a member of BCA’s Archives Advisory Group.  

Arike’s successor Lisa Anderson will join BCA as Interim Managing Director on 6 December. Lisa is the multi-talented curator, consultant, and arts facilitator and is currently the Lead in Corporate Partnerships at the Lord Mayors Appeal. In addition, Lisa established the educational platform Black British Art and runs the Lisa Anderson Arts Consultancy.



​



Arike Oke led the BCA, the home of Black British history, to new heights and established the 2030 strategy with the board, which has contributed to a year-on-year growing surplus for the charity.  

During her tenure as Managing Director, Arike's highlights include: 

Building back BCA's financial reserves, even during the pandemic period
Premiering Black Futures Month
Positioning BCA as a major voice in UK heritage and culture
Forging new creative and strategic partnerships
Creating the Masterplan to reimagine BCA's 1 Windrush Square venue
 







*Arike* says, "I am proud of the achievements of the team, our partners, and friends during my time at BCA and I look forward to joining the wider network of BCA supporters to help BCA reach even higher in the future. The BCA is now in a stronger position to fulfil its mission to preserve, document, and celebrate the histories of people of African and Caribbean descent. From working on a new Black history tube map to unveiling a new statue of Claudia Jones, BCA is likkle but tallawah! The new business plan that the staff team and board have created to underpin the 2030 strategy will see BCA thrive, with a focus on developing audiences, diversifying income and putting the heritage collections front and centre." 

On behalf of the board of trustees *Rukayah Sarumi* says, ''Arike Oke came to BCA to reinvigorate the charity. She had a strategic vision and put in place a plan that has given BCA a strong foundation on which to build. We thank Arike for her significant leadership as we look forward to the fulfilment of BCA's mission and vision." 

*Lisa* says, “A large part of my adult life has been dedicated to celebrating, empowering and advocating for Black arts, Black histories and work of the Black Cultural Archives in a myriad of ways. I am excited and honoured to join the BCA team at this pivotal time, as the organisation continues to grow and further establish its position as the home of Black British History. I am looking forward to bringing all of my expertise and passion for this work to this leadership position as its Interim Managing Director”


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2021)

When the archives were first touted, the suggestion was that they would bring life and a focus to Windrush Square, but most of the time I go past, it's either closed or open but bereft of life.

Surely there is something they could do with that large courtyard to attract people/custom/income?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 31, 2021)

BCA opened seven years ago, late and over-budget. It's now on its third CEO, following a lacklustre Lambeth apparatchik, and then a well-qualified successor who left after 15 months, soon after a new chairman and board members were advertised for, their appointment in turn triggered by the rapid and ignominious sacking of the previous chairman. And now it's reduced to opening a few hours a week.

After all this time, I think it's reasonable to take stock of progress: 1) BCA is poorly publicised - we Urbans know about it, but I doubt it's recognised across the rest of London, b) it's not been able to raise enough money to establish a sound financial footing, relying instead on emergency handouts from Lambeth, c) the site itself could be unavoidably unsuitable, just too small to put on shows that are worth visiting, d) messages in this thread suggest that outreach is lacking - little in the way of school visits (is that right ?), e) little exploitation of the asset, e.g. cafe or courtyard, f) decay of structure, graffiti is not cleaned off the walls of the building

So, after seven years, is there any reason to expect a turnaround in BCA's fortunes ? I can't really see it, although I'm happy to be proved wrong. Rather than let a slowly dying institution stagger on into the future, perhaps it would be kinder to put it out of its misery. The archives could be entrusted to the world-class archivists at the British Library, Kew National Archives, Museum of London or similar. And the building could have a second life: perhaps a community restaurant downstairs, and offices and meeting spaces upstairs, operated by Lambeth for local groups on a non-profit basis.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 1, 2021)

^^^ just no for all kinds of reasons


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> ^^^ just no for all kinds of reasons


What would you suggest be done with the BCA?


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 1, 2021)

Yeah that was a post that needed some explanation! Haven’t got time today but will reply in more detail later...


----------



## CH1 (Nov 1, 2021)

*This is a non-BCA post, but related to Black people's representation in pubic art*

Deep in this council-funded Heritage report, relating to modernising the shopfronts under Brixton Rec, it turns out that three pieces of sculpture on the Brixton rail station have been "disappeared" for restoration.

Of course 99% of Brixton residents never use the train - but the report says: "
The bronze figures on the platforms (1985-6) by artist Kevin Atherton were listed
at Grade II in 2016. Historic England states that these were the first sculptural
representation of British black people in England in a public art context (which
must exclude allegorical or representative figures such as that on Nelson’s
Column. The heritage value includes their cultural importance as a “celebration of
the cultural identity of Brixton, home to a significant Afro-Caribbean community in
post-war Britain, and commissioned following a period of unrest”. (They are, in
fact, two black figures and one white figure). The trio of sculptures were
commissioned by British Rail and were part of the Brixton Station Improvement
Scheme. Atherton was interested in the fleeting interactions of urban life, and his
life-size figures, positioned in a straight line across three platforms, played with
the notion of fixed points in the fast-paced, transitory station environment. They
also play to the multi-level experience of Brixton and are visible from various
angles and places including Brixton Rec. The platform is the plinth and the pieces
are carefully placed in each other’s eyeline. Locals were used as models including
a worker at Brixton Rec called Peter Lloyd (platform one) and Joy Battick (platform
three). A former ticket office was used to make plaster moulds of these models
and an exhibition held at the Rec during the process. Atherton saw the bronze
finish of the figures as a racially unifying quality which may in fact have erased
diversity. They have been admired for their detailed life-like renderings of people
and the quality of the casting. The artworks are also recorded as having group
value with the Rec opposite which was listed at the same time – as was a bust of
Nelson Mandela at the Royal Festival Hall in an initiative to recognise sites of
BAME history. The fencing detracts from their setting, dividing the two female
figures from each other."

It's pretty bad that these figures should have been vandaised sight unseen - particulalry if they are indeed the first group of three Afro-Caribbean figures in bronze as public art in Britain. It's also bad that Network Rail was allowed to get away with screeening off one of the three figures - the lady facing the Rec - apparently with no consultation.

Full Heritage Statement is here: 21/03814/RG3     |              Alterations to Brixton Recreation Centre and replacement of 13 shopfronts. The reinstatement of the original Brixton Rec signage on the Brixton Station Road and Beehive Place facades, including wayfinding, practical and creative interventions across the Rec's concourse, access ramp and steps, and replacement of the balustrade to the day nursery. (Planning permission and listed building consent ref : 21/03815/LB applications received).                  |                                                                      Brixton Recreation Centre And Shops, 15 - 36 Brixton Station Road London SW9 8QQ


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 4, 2021)

BCA x Market Row Rum — Black Cultural Archives
					

A new partnership with a local distillery to bring you rum!  Market Row is a blend of premium Jamaican, Bajan and Dominican rums, infused with Kenyan black tea, Nigerian hibiscus and red rose from Pakistan, all sourced from around the corner in Brixton Market. It’s Caribbean soul with London spirit.




					blackculturalarchives.org
				



At last, some merch. £34 per bottle for BCA rum


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 26, 2021)

It's sad to see the ever-increasing amount of tagging defacing the BCA building. Nobody cleans it off and this neglect attracts more taggers. It's as if BCA doesn't care.


----------

